# Guys who like My Little Pony gather for 'BronyCon'



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 2, 2012)

> SECAUCUS, N.J. (AP) ? Dale Fjordbotten is a proud "My Little Pony" fan, with the shiny blue body suit and yellow lightning bolt, blue wings and blue tail to prove it.
> 
> Like many "Bronies" ? boys and men who like the cartoon "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic"? the 25-year-old college student turned out over the weekend for "BronyCon Summer 2012" at the Meadowlands Exposition Center, which drew 4,000 men, women, boys and girls, many in colorful wigs and costumes.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/guys-little-pony-gather-bronycon-160957992.html

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2012)

Sighs, New Jersey.  Stop it


----------



## baconbits (Jul 2, 2012)

We have a lot of these fans on NF.  Be careful with your critique - you might summon the flames of their wrath.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Hardly newsworthy, conventions exist for almost any fandom.


----------



## Vermin (Jul 2, 2012)

you trying to start a shitstorm? i don't get why it's impossible for males to like the show.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 2, 2012)

They make a lot of comics over that Deviantart, it's hard to miss them. There's even some pony lesbi action going on.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Jul 2, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> you trying to start a shitstorm? i don't get why it's impossible for males to like the show.


*

Because that would make them look like creepy pedos? *

*
Which they probably are if they like watching MLP. *


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2012)

baconbits said:


> We have a lot of these fans on NF.  Be careful with your critique - you might summon the flames of their wrath.



We're not spawns of the devil, if that's what you're getting at 



> "There are a lot of people who when they first hear about men watching a show for little girls, they're taken to a creepy place," she said. "They think there's something wrong with that, something devious about it. I think that's unfortunate.



I heartily agree with this. There really isn't anything wrong with something that's labeled as a show for little girls. It really is a piece that virtually anyone of any age can appreciate. I was really quite surprised when I started watching it that it had so much to give and not a single episode felt like filler as it always brought on something new.


----------



## Vermin (Jul 2, 2012)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> 
> Because that would make them look like creepy pedos? *
> 
> ...



liking ponies ≠ liking children.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> 
> Because that would make them look like creepy pedos? *
> 
> ...



Right, because it's impossible that television shows are enjoyed by someone outside of their target audience. Especially since the show was made to be watched by children *and their parents*. If a mother can watch it with her daughter and genuinely enjoy it, then why can't a guy watch it with other guys?


----------



## Island (Jul 2, 2012)

My only complaint with bronies is that I wish some of them weren't so in your face about it. I'm glad you have a hobby and all, but chill bro.

But I guess that's true for any really large fandom.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Right, because it's impossible that television shows are enjoyed by someone outside of their target audience. Especially since the show was made to be watched by children *and their parents*. If a mother can watch it with her daughter and genuinely enjoy it, then why can't a guy watch it with other guys?



Luckily that's what the show's meant for to a degree.  If I caught a 30-yr-old man watching Hamtaro alone though...ridicule ahoy.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Luckily that's what the show's meant for to a degree.  If I caught a 30-yr-old man watching Hamtaro alone though...ridicule ahoy.



When Hamtaro was first on TV, I was 12 years old and I watched it. Although I'd like to pretend otherwise, I really haven't changed all that much since then. Although the show isn't nearly as good as MLP, I could probably still watch it and get a few laughs out of it.

What's with this general attitude, that we have to burn everything behind us and never look back once we turn 18?


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Luckily that's what the show's meant for to a degree.  If I caught a 30-yr-old man watching Hamtaro alone though...ridicule ahoy.



hamtaro is the shit tell me when you hear this you dont wanna dance.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sChODABTwko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

^Hammer I will make sure you never have kids, ever. 



Saufsoldat said:


> When Hamtaro was first on TV, I was 12 years old and I watched it. Although I'd like to pretend otherwise, I really haven't changed all that much since then. Although the show isn't nearly as good as MLP, I could probably still watch it and get a few laughs out of it.
> 
> What's with this general attitude, that we have to burn everything behind us and never look back once we turn 18?



Age isn't just a number and to be frank, there is a time where you do have to mature in your tastes to some degree.  I like Ren and Stimpy but there's also a time where I realized my tastes also have to mature to other realms.  MLP skates the edge with this given how once or twice you can get an adult joke in there like Spongebob or Regular Show did, so it's why I have a more tolerant attitude toward bronies.  But seriously, if I saw people watching Hamtaro at 30 since I once saw it around the same age as you, I wouldn't find it acceptable since it doesn't even bother to try to appeal to an older audience.  MLP tries.  Any show that doesn't do this and you're not in the presence of children is very suspect.


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2012)

bring it


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Age isn't just a number and to be frank, there is a time where you do have to mature in your tastes to some degree.  I like Ren and Stimpy but there's also a time where I realized my tastes also have to mature to other realms.  MLP skates the edge with this given how once or twice you can get an adult joke in there like Spongebob or Regular Show did, so it's why I have a more tolerant attitude toward bronies.  But seriously, if I saw people watching Hamtaro at 30 since I once saw it around the same age as you, I wouldn't find it acceptable since it doesn't even bother to try to appeal to an older audience.  MLP tries.  Any show that doesn't do this and you're not in the presence of children is very suspect.



I just don't see why we should force ourselves to not enjoy what we enjoy. This whole "act your age" is just as outdated as the "act your gender" thing.

I think C.S. Lewis put it best:



> Critics who treat adult as a term of approval, instead of as a merely descriptive term, cannot be adult themselves. To be concerned about being grown up, to admire the grown up because it is grown up, to blush at the suspicion of being childish; these things are the marks of childhood and adolescence. And in childhood and adolescence they are, in moderation, healthy symptoms. Young things ought to want to grow. But to carry on into middle life or even into early manhood this concern about being adult is a mark of really arrested development. When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty I read them openly. When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 2, 2012)

good, so we can nuke them all in 1 spot


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> I just don't see why we should force ourselves to not enjoy what we enjoy. This whole "act your age" is just as outdated as the "act your gender" thing.



If I see grown men, professional men, acting like they're five-year-olds, then I will exercise my right to chastize them.  Spare me the postmodernism.  Age isn't just a number.

It's not just acting your age, it's growing up.  Can't have Spaghetti'os for dinner forever when you're a grown man with a family just because you like it over Chicken Tarragon.  Ironic to see you quote CS Lewis.

This fandom is fine, but there are limits to how much we can excuse manchildren.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello shitstorm.


----------



## Gin (Jul 2, 2012)

MLP is a great show.   An adult man going to a convention dressed as Rainbow Dash is somewhat... unusual, but live and let live.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Gin said:


> MLP is a great show.   An adult man going to a convention dressed as Rainbow Dash is somewhat... unusual, but live and let live.



That's sort of what I'm saying.  People can watch the show because it makes an attempt to grab their attention.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 2, 2012)

And yet here we are in an anime forum dedicated to a Japanese cartoon that is mostly aimed at Kids around the globe. Damn, you guys are funny. Stay classy.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 2, 2012)

Arent Shounens usually meant for teenagers. I dont watch the anime, so idk how kiddy it is.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> And yet here we are in an anime forum dedicated to a Japanese cartoon that is mostly aimed at Kids around the globe. Damn, you guys are funny. Stay classy.



Ironic yes I know but shit I stopped reading the damn thing months ago...most of us are here now for the conversation.


----------



## Gin (Jul 2, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Arent Shounens usually meant for teenagers. I dont watch the anime, so idk how kiddy it is.


Pretty sure a lot of kids under 12 are fans of Naruto.   Bleach and OP probably less so.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> And yet here we are in an anime forum dedicated to a Japanese cartoon that is mostly aimed at Kids around the globe. Damn, you guys are funny. Stay classy.


Yup, sure is why we all here. And sure is aimed for kids around the globe.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 2, 2012)

Is dis sum furry thread?


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2012)

Gin said:


> Pretty sure a lot of kids under 12 are fans of Naruto.   Bleach and OP probably less so.



they are meant for teens, they have manga for 12 and under


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> If I see grown men, professional men, acting like they're five-year-olds, then I will exercise my right to chastize them.  Spare me the postmodernism.  Age isn't just a number.
> 
> It's not just acting your age, it's growing up.  Can't have Spaghetti'os for dinner forever when you're a grown man with a family just because you like it over Chicken Tarragon.  Ironic to see you quote CS Lewis.
> 
> This fandom is fine, but there are limits to how much we can excuse manchildren.



What exactly do you mean by "acting like a five-year-old"? Please give an example. Bear in mind that we're talking about things that do not affect others in the least, such as watching certain TV shows or going to conventions in your spare time, not throwing a tantrum at Walmart.

The reason I don't eat the same thing every day is because a) it doesn't taste as good if you eat something every day and b) because it's unhealthy, not because society dictates it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

As a gangster and a legitimate tough guy, if a man stepped to me and said he liked My Little Pony, I would kick him in the junk and choke him to death.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> What exactly do you mean by "acting like a five-year-old"? Please give an example. Bear in mind that we're talking about things that do not affect others in the least, such as watching certain TV shows or going to conventions in your spare time, not throwing a tantrum at Walmart.
> 
> The reason I don't eat the same thing every day is because a) it doesn't taste as good if you eat something every day and b) because it's unhealthy, not because society dictates it.



Dressing up like dinosaurs and then acting the part...or playing soldier in public with other grown men...or liking a show about hamsters and then carrying that fandom on your sleeve when you're at work.  It's dangerous to flirt with the notions because you start to seep that shit into your professional life which is incredibly negative.

And that's you, but the point I'm trying to make is that when you reach a certain point in your life unless you're by yourself forever you have to adapt to what's more proper.  Be a brony to your heart's desire or even watch Sesame Street on your own with rabid fandom, but thicken the skin when social and professional aspects start to look down upon it.  I don't care if I sound like a stick in the mud, but I'd rather safely tread a path that doesn't land me in potentially hot water.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> If I see grown men, professional men, acting like they're five-year-olds, then I will exercise my right to chastize them.  Spare me the postmodernism.  Age isn't just a number.
> 
> It's not just acting your age, it's growing up.  Can't have Spaghetti'os for dinner forever when you're a grown man with a family just because you like it over Chicken Tarragon.  Ironic to see you quote CS Lewis.
> 
> This fandom is fine, but there are limits to how much we can excuse manchildren.


Sorry Mael but this is where I draw the line. Growing up is a load of crap. You watch what you like, you read what you like and you eat what you like.

I'm 23. My age is nothing more than how long I've been on this planet. Sure I've gotten more mature as I've gotten older but I don't see why I should stop liking something because of my age. If I think something is good then I like it regardless of if it's aimed at 5 year olds, teenagers or people in their 20s or older.

Watching a new show aimed at children and enjoying it is no different than going back and rewatching the shows you watched at that age and loving them even more. In fact when you're older there are more things to enjoy in a cartoon such as the voice acting, art and animation.

I love animation. Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, Batman The Animated Series, Pixar, Animaniacs, Pok?mon, Fullmetal Alchemist, My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, Phineas & Ferb, Leafie a Hen into the Wild and all kinds of different types of cartoons and anime. I consider it much better than live action. As an animation fan I love shows and movies for all ages, liking shows for kids doesn't stop me liking shows aimed at adults it just means I don't let age restrict what I watch.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Dressing up like dinosaurs and then acting the part...or playing soldier in public with other grown men...or liking a show about hamsters and then carrying that fandom on your sleeve when you're at work.  It's dangerous to flirt with the notions because you start to seep that shit into your professional life which is incredibly negative.
> 
> And that's you, but the point I'm trying to make is that when you reach a certain point in your life unless you're by yourself forever you have to adapt to what's more proper.  Be a brony to your heart's desire or even watch Sesame Street on your own with rabid fandom, but thicken the skin when social and professional aspects start to look down upon it.  I don't care if I sound like a stick in the mud, but I'd rather safely tread a path that doesn't land me in potentially hot water.



I really don't understand what your argument has to do with childishness or age.

Game of Thrones is arguably a show for grownups, does that mean it's appropriate to carry your fandom into a professional environment? LARPing is for adults, that still doesn't make it any more acceptable at work than dressing up as some child cartoon.

Your arguments about "kids stuff" are interchangeable with "adult stuff", so I must deduce that they have nothing to do with adults acting like children.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 2, 2012)

This makes me a sad panda


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Sorry Mael but this is where I draw the line. Growing up is a load of crap. You watch what you like, you read what you like and you eat what you like.
> 
> I'm 23. My age is nothing more than how long I've been on this planet. Sure I've gotten more mature as I've gotten older but I don't see why I should stop liking something because of my age. If I think something is good then I like it regardless of if it's aimed at 5 year olds, teenagers or people in their 20s or older.
> 
> ...



Then I certainly hope when the time comes for marriage you drop it unless you've got a partner of like mind, because I guarantee you that it won't settle well when it matters.  Plus I hope you have the good graces to keep it out of the professional environment.  Not many patent lawyers I know that dig Dora the Explorer.

Yeah I'm old-fashioned but that's where I draw the line.  Your tastes should mature with age to where you can watch and enjoy greater exposure to more adult themes.



Saufsoldat said:


> I really don't understand what your argument has to do with childishness or age.
> 
> Game of Thrones is arguably a show for grownups, does that mean it's appropriate to carry your fandom into a professional environment? LARPing is for adults, that still doesn't make it any more acceptable at work than dressing up as some child cartoon.
> 
> Your arguments about "kids stuff" are interchangeable with "adult stuff", so I must deduce that they have nothing to do with adults acting like children.



It's about perception.  Game of Thrones is far more acceptable than fairy princesses and that's a fact.  And to me being thirty at your desk with dolls meant for toddlers is a sign you haven't grown up yet.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 2, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/guys-little-pony-gather-bronycon-160957992.html
> 
> wtf is this shit?



I was stunned by this story, simply because thye are just reporting on it now.

We've had multiple of these cons in the Boston area already, both of my roommates are bronies (one to a far greater degree than the other) and have attended the cons.

Then just on the radio this morning the local hosts were talking about this story like it was some wierd new phenomemon.

News people need to get caught up in their fucked up cultural phenomena.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> And yet here we are in an anime forum dedicated to a Japanese cartoon that is mostly aimed at Kids around the globe. Damn, you guys are funny. Stay classy.


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2012)

What's with the obsession about the idea of being "grown up" exactly? What does it mean to be "grown up" anyways? To have preferences purely toward those things meant for adults, or to be mature about the things you like? Mael, no one here has said they will dress like ponies or dragon slayers at work. We're merely commenting that we have our preferences. That doesn't make us any less adult than anyone else, nor is it any indication of a lagged mental development as someone on Fox News might be inclined to argue.

What I believe is most important about being an adult is to have an open mind, one that is able to accept themselves for who they are, what they like, and not worry so much about what other people think to the extent where one has to be the same as the others. That's the difference between an adult who is respectful and displays propriety, and a hive mind. One who has an open mind and is able to see beyond the mundane labels that people so often place on other things, to me, is a much better sign of being a "grown up" than someone who abides purely by what is acceptable.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> It's about perception.  Game of Thrones is far more acceptable than fairy princesses and that's a fact.  And to me being thirty at your desk with dolls meant for toddlers is a sign you haven't grown up yet.



Again, how is this different from boys enjoying girl stuff? "To me being a boy with dolls meant for girls is a sign that you're not masculine".

Besides, Hasbro has been making toys specifically for older audiences for some time now and they have responded to the demand of the brony fandom, so the argument "it's made for little girls" is no longer valid (not that it ever had any merit to begin with). If the manufacturer of a toddler toys says "our toys are now meant for adult males in their late 40s" does that make the toys any less toddler toys?


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Freedan said:


> What's with the obsession about the idea of being "grown up" exactly? What does it mean to be "grown up" anyways? To have preferences purely toward those things meant for adults, or to be mature about the things you like? Mael, no one here has said they will dress like ponies or dragon slayers at work. We're merely commenting that we have our preferences. That doesn't make us any less adult than anyone else, nor is it any indication of a lagged mental development as someone on Fox News might be inclined to argue.
> 
> What I believe is most important about being an adult is to have an open mind, one that is able to accept themselves for who they are, what they like, and not worry so much about what other people think to the extent where one has to be the same as the others. That's the difference between an adult who is respectful and displays propriety, and a hive mind. One who has an open mind and is able to see beyond the mundane labels that people so often place on other things, to me, is a much better sign of being a "grown up" than someone who abides purely by what is acceptable.



Because if we're not careful to curb some things we get this:


There's having an open mind and then letting the more extreme elements of enjoyment come into play, and I believe it's a slippery slope.  It's not exactly like drugs or fetishism or even the "thrill of crime," but I also just think there are certain enjoyments meant for kids that can dangerously carry over to adulthood.  If you have the discipline to know when to keep it in the home, good on you, however I don't trust a good portion of society to know when to not bring it out.  Otherwise it'll be people refusing to take accountability and begging for the hugbox like they were children.

MLP thankfully doesn't do this, but that's also because MLP makes an *attempt to reach* to adults.  Let me know when Caillou does that and then I can deem it acceptable to watch and fervently enjoy as a grown man or woman.  It's that which I condemn, shows meant for kids that are to be watched by little kids with their parents simply supervising.  Obviously a grey area exists not just with age but gender.  Nerf can still be fun as hell but playing in dollhouses at 30 is unacceptable.  I just want to define my black and white before I start defining my grey.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Then I certainly hope when the time comes for marriage you drop it unless you've got a partner of like mind, because I guarantee you that it won't settle well when it matters.


Why would I marry someone who didn't respect the way I am?



Mael said:


> Plus I hope you have the good graces to keep it out of the professional environment.


I work at a second hand book shop. Over time time there I've worn shirts of all kinds of franchises I like including My Little Pony Friendship is Magic. No one has had any problems with it there. Unless I get a job with a uniform I'll do the same at whatever job I'd get in the future. If my employers have a problem with that then it isn't the job for me.



Mael said:


> Not many patent lawyers I know that dig Dora the Explorer.


I've no interest in being a lawyer and I've never been interested in Dora the Explorer. Nothing to do with age, I just find it boring.



Mael said:


> Your tastes should mature with age to where you can watch and enjoy greater exposure to more adult themes.


Who said I don't watch and enjoy things with more adult themes? Not me. I said that I'll enjoy something regardless of the target audience which includes those with adult themes. I simply don't care what age something is aimed at, what matters is if I think it's any good or not.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Then I certainly hope when the time comes for marriage you drop it unless you've got a partner of like mind, because I guarantee you that it won't settle well when it matters.  Plus I hope you have the good graces to keep it out of the professional environment.  Not many patent lawyers I know that dig Dora the Explorer.
> 
> Yeah I'm old-fashioned but that's where I draw the line.  Your tastes should mature with age to where you can watch and enjoy greater exposure to more adult themes.
> 
> ...



And that's your opinion from your high horse. How do you know the woman/man he choses doesn't have the same taste? That's what dating is for. Only thing you're doing is putting on face for appearence. If he likes a show regardless of who it's aimed at, that his opinion. You're nobody important to sit here and judge someone on what they like regardless of their age. An adult should be able to make a choice as far as what they like to do or see regardless of criticism.

And if someone wants to put dolls at there desk, then that's their business. To me it's maturity of someone to have a job in the first place.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Because if we're not careful to curb some things we get this:



That man contributes nothing to society, IIRC (applied for disability benefits), so that he actually harms others with his "hobby", which disqualifies the slippery slope automatically. Aside from that, his mother seems to encourage him, which is also completely different from what we discussed here.

There's also a good chance that the man is genuinely mentally ill.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh boy here we go...


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> And that's your opinion from your high horse. How do you know the woman/man he choses doesn't have the same taste? That's what dating is for. Only thing you're doing is putting on face for appearence. If he likes a show regardless of who it's aimed at, that his opinion. You're nobody important to sit here and judge someone on what they like regardless of their age. An adult should be able to make a choice as far as what they like to do or see regardless of criticism.



Well no shit dating's a hit or miss, but I'm talking about the time you get married, because to me that's starting to grow up and you're one lucky sum'bitch if you get a girl who digs preteen anime just like you do because more often than not they'll be more concerned about money and living standards.  Yeah sorry age isn't a number to me and I personally think as you get older you should start embracing more mature aspects of media and culture.  Maybe if your life isn't so fun as a kid you start to grow up sooner because half of what I'm seeing is just a silly notion that it's perfectly acceptable to watch kid shows and actively participate as such in public places.



> And if someone wants to put dolls at there desk, then that's their business. To me it's maturity of someone to have a job in the first place.



No it starts to become the company's business, especially if it erodes the sense of professionalism it's trying to convey.

But hey what do I know?  I'm just an old stick in the mud who's eventually sticking his efforts into something like law school and maintaining a budget so time to enjoy that is fleeting if not existant anymore.


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> There's having an open mind and then *letting the more extreme elements of enjoyment come into play*, and I believe it's a slippery slope.  It's not exactly like drugs or fetishism or even the "thrill of crime," but I also just think there are certain enjoyments meant for kids that can dangerously carry over to adulthood.  If you have the discipline to know when to keep it in the home, good on you, however I don't trust a good portion of society to know when to not bring it out.  Otherwise it'll be people refusing to take accountability and begging for the hugbox like they were children.



And who's to say people don't do that with Game of Thrones, for instance? People already do that with other shows and games meant for adults as well, Star Wars, Star Trek, Lord of the Rings all good examples of this. The fact that one show is meant for children and the other for adults is irrelevant. What is childish is indeed letting elements of enjoyment go into the extreme as you say. That's what's childish, which is what I was pointing at in the post you quoted. That it's MLP or Game of Thrones is not important in this regard because either fandom is just as capable of going into extremes. Just because a show is originally meant for children doesn't mean it's more dangerous for adults.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Oh boy here we go...





That brand is much better.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2012)

I enjoy the show but don't watch it religously. I do suggest it to my niece and nephew when they want to watch something, as it's a show I can happily watch without it getting irritating.

However on a personal note I think that there is a certain stereotype to 'being an adult' and we all try and conform to this norm. Isn't it just better to be yourself? I found that if you are, then you are much happier and are more likely to find someone you love because there are no guilty pleasures. 

Good writing is just good writing - it doesn't matter what medium it is presented in. Everyone in the world has something 'childish' they enjoy, the only difference is that some folk do it in secret and hide it - chastising others for liking it; others are quite happy to be open about it and accept who they are (in this aspect anyway).

It's just better to be honest with yourself tbh.


----------



## happiholic (Jul 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As a gangster and a* legitimate tough guy*, if a man stepped to me and said he liked My Little Pony, I would kick him in the junk and choke him to death.



By whose standards? Honestly, I'd rather be around a man who watched MLP than a man who thinks that somehow he's allowed to pass judgement on others because they think they are a "tough guy". And really, all I see in this statement is that you have a small dick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2012)

I have nothing against grown men watching animation of any kind, but let's not act like the fandom isn't overrun by some creepy as shit people. Creepy as shit people you'd likely see at this convention.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

happiholic said:


> By whose standards? Honestly, I'd rather be around a man who watched MLP than a man who thinks that somehow he's allowed to pass judgement on others because they think they are a "tough guy". And really, all I see in this statement is that you have a small dick.



You don't know Crazy that well, so it's ok.  He was trolling.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I don't understand the MLP phenomenon and I think I'll never understand. All I see is that there are lot of money to make on this franchise. I can agree with Mael because for me, it's weird to see MLP cosplay but......damn, if people love so much this franchise, you could sell them anything with a MLP logo on it.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 2, 2012)

I snickered @ "Bronies"....





Saufsoldat said:


> Right, because it's impossible that television shows are enjoyed by someone outside of their target audience. Especially since the show was made to be watched by children *and their parents*. If a mother can watch it with her daughter and genuinely enjoy it, then why can't a guy watch it with other guys?


This is very true.

Avatar, I'm lookin' at you.  

They even changed the character's ages for the second series (Korra) from 11-13ish to 16-18ish to better relate with the majority of it's fanbase.


----------



## happiholic (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> You don't know Crazy that well, so it's ok.  He was trolling.



I'm new to the forum, so I'm going to take your word for it. If that's the case, then I retract my previous comment and I apologize.

Honestly, I can see what people mean that a man who likes kids shows are immature, and I think that in some cases it could be that some people don't want to grow up and take responsibility, but there are many other factors. Think, in Japan, a very professional and advanced country, Hello Kitty is for everyone. Government offices use cute characters. Also, this show was created by adults, I'm sure some men are involved. My mom got mad at me yesterday for wearing my hair in two buns, like "Sailor Moon" style, to work. She said that customers wouldn't take me seriously. But, I'm the best at my job and you can't deny me that, based on my hair style. It doesn't take away from my ability to perform.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Well no shit dating's a hit or miss, but I'm talking about the time you get married, because to me that's starting to grow up and you're one lucky sum'bitch if you get a girl who digs preteen anime just like you do because more often than not they'll be more concerned about money and living standards.


You know what bugs me about this statement? It's sexist. You're implying women are automatically going to only care about money and living standards without expressing interests of their own. I know plenty of girls who openly express their love for the franchises they like, if I ever get married said fianc? will also have no problems showing her love for whatever franchises she likes.



Mael said:


> Yeah sorry age isn't a number to me and I personally think as you get older you should start embracing more mature aspects of media and culture.


And as I already said you can do that and still embrace the things you like that are aimed at younger audiences. This isn't an either or situation, I can watch both Game of Thrones and My Little Pony.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> You know what bugs me about this statement? It's sexist. You're implying women are automatically going to only care about money and living standards without expressing interests of their own. I know plenty of girls who openly express their love for the franchises they like, if I ever get married said fianc? will also have no problems showing her love for whatever franchises she likes.
> 
> And as I already said you can do that and still embrace the things you like that are aimed at younger audiences. This isn't an either or situation, I can watch both Game of Thrones and My Little Pony.



Um, no I wasn't aiming for sexism, I was aiming for realism.  Because if you're not going to voice your concern for eventual finances, she will.  It's not about gold-digging, it's about one person taking accountability of what will eventually become the overwhelming force behind priority.  And if you, the guy, won't do it, she certainly will.


----------



## baconbits (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't understand how this could lead to a three page discussion.  Let people be childish, just don't try and get me to watch a colorful horse unless I'm babysitting.


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Um, no I wasn't aiming for sexism, I was aiming for realism.  Because if you're not going to voice your concern for eventual finances, she will.  It's not about gold-digging, it's about one person taking accountability of what will eventually become the overwhelming force behind priority.  And if you, the guy, won't do it, she certainly will.



I don't see how MLP can be any more hindering than any other show aimed at adults towards being responsible about one's life. I could easily argue porn is more hindering for that matter given that it touches on adults' most base instincts, but that's not the point. Any show, lest it be aimed at adults or otherwise, is only hindering to yourself if you let it hinder you from being responsible. It's not a matter of liking something, it's about being mature about the things you like, all the while being accepting and respectful of what other people like and how they feel about certain things. Being a brony doesn't automatically make you childish. 

People used to associate homosexuality with being very feminine, and many still do. Yet we have homosexuals joining the military or acting as firemen and so on, proving people with such opinions wrong time and again. It's a very mundane and short-sighted pov to say that liking something makes you strange or childish.



baconbits said:


> I don't understand how this could lead to a three page discussion.  Let people be childish, just don't try and get me to watch a colorful horse unless I'm babysitting.



Lol, why get involved if you think it's a pointless convo?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Um, no I wasn't aiming for sexism, I was aiming for realism.  Because if you're not going to voice your concern for eventual finances, she will.  It's not about gold-digging, it's about one person taking accountability of what will eventually become the overwhelming force behind priority.  And if you, the guy, won't do it, she certainly will.


What's sexist is to think that they wouldn't have their own interests. Also who says you can't do both? I mean when you look at the amount of parents who openly express their love for a sport and will spend money going to see their team in a big event what makes you think another married couple can't do the same for conventions? In fact I'm pretty sure it costs less to attend the MCM Expo than going to see Manchester United.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok guys, I opened my unofficial MLP store.

I sell MLP condoms.

There is a  Twilight Sparkle version in purple
a Applejack version in Yellow
a Rainbow Dash version in blue and rainbow colors
a Rarity in white
a Fluttershy yellow and pink
and a Pinkie Pie in pink.

10 condoms for €9,99.

Paypal only.......


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 2, 2012)

No MLP lube?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> No MLP lube?



....we need to work this.

There is also MLP sextoys and an adult MLP calandar for 2012-2013.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I have nothing against grown men watching animation of any kind, but let's not act like the fandom isn't overrun by some creepy as shit people. Creepy as shit people you'd likely see at this convention.


Yeah but every fandom has creepy as shit people.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

^


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Ok guys, I opened my unofficial MLP store.
> 
> I sell MLP condoms.
> 
> ...



You can send one official letter to Hasbro and they'd have that store closed down. Even if they didn't care about the whole thing, they'd still have to set their lawyers on it, because if you don't enforce a trademark, you might lose it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Yeah but every fandom has creepy as shit people.



But they're ponies, and that doesn't make it less creepy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

The interview with Lauren Faust was actually pretty damn cool!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> You can send one official letter to Hasbro and they'd have that store closed down. Even if they didn't care about the whole thing, they'd still have to set their lawyers on it, because if you don't enforce a trademark, you might lose it.



This is why I plan to do that in China. 
Then, we'll flood the North American continent with our products.


I'm sure people like him will love our products.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But they're ponies, and that doesn't make it less creepy.


My point is you shouldn't judge any fandom on the worst element of said fanbase. I've made plenty of great friends at Brony gatherings and while MLP is the focus we do discuss various franchises we like too.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone who thinks maturity is determined by the type of entertainment a person enjoys is, themselves, immature. What people do in their spare time is their own business, so what's with all this shit about wanting to nuke bronies and punching guys in the balls for liking MLP? Is that some people's idea of adulthood, wanting to harm or even kill people who are of no detriment to their own happiness?

And so what if some people go to conventions dressed up as characters from MLP? This is an anime forum, is it not? Have anime fans not been doing the exact same thing for years? I'd think people here would be a little less judgmental, but I guess this shows how much I know. The difference between wearing a Rainbow Dash costume to a convention and wearing a Rainbow Dash costume to work is that the convention is made specifically for that sort of behavior. There's nothing inappropriate about it there.

Are there creepy people within our fandom, as Seto Kaiba pointed out? Well, yes--even I think so. It's possible to enjoy the show for what it is, though, and not for the disturbing fanart and fanfiction.

Pedophilia? Seriously? I'm not even going to dignify that one with a rebuttal.

Now then, here's the kicker: I watch this show for little girls. I watch lots of shows and movies that are meant for children. I have figurines and posters in my room celebrating fandoms such as Animaniacs and The Lion King. I also enjoy literature and history, I'm a Dean's List graduate school student, and I have--surprise, surprise--a job! And a fianc?e who also enjoys these "childish" things! All things considered, I'd say I'm a fairly normal adult human being.

In short, anyone who allows themselves to become so consumed with hatred towards a group of people who are simply minding their own business and not hurting anyone has no right to try to define what constitutes maturity. Just as I've never particularly cared for Spongebob Squarepants, I also don't mind if other people, adult or otherwise, like the show; if it makes them happy and doesn't affect me, then what do I care? The same should be true of bronies. I expect people who are unfamiliar with the show to perhaps think strangely of us at first, but there comes a point where a line ought to be drawn, and I draw the line at pedophiles, baby men, and freaks-who-need-to-be-nuked.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> My point is you shouldn't judge any fandom on the worst element of said fanbase. I've made plenty of great friends at Brony gatherings and while MLP is the focus we do discuss various franchises we like too.



You can't ignore it though! That's the type the most people are going to exposed to because they are the loudest. Yeah, there are guys that just enjoy a cartoon, but then you get that considerable portion of it that just go beyond that...there's also this famous inability for them to take a fucking joke too, but that's unrelated to this.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> ^



Is it weird that I'm seriously getting a boner from those pictures?


----------



## Glued (Jul 2, 2012)

Its a funny show.

For example how Pinkie Pie was chasing Rainbow Dash like Pepe Le Pew.
Then you have the epic rage moments when Fluttershy, Rarity and Twilight just loose their cool.
Or when Blu Mankuma did Fluttershy's voice.
Then you have the Music Meister reference which had me laughing.
Then Pinkie Pie yelling at Applejack in a demonic voice.

Subversion, sarcasm, hyperbole, irony, slap stick, puns, one-liners, 4th wall breaking...the show is a laugh riot.

I haven't laughed this much since the days of Animanacs. Its humor with class.

The show is pretty aware of its own childish girliness like the time when they all went to visit Zacora and Fluttershy fainted because she heard animals take care of themselves in the woods.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 2, 2012)

1. Create an event for men who say they like a show marketed for girls.

2. Women show up because its a show marketed for girls.


*Spoiler*: __ 









3. Pretend to be the sensitive type:



> Why does he like the show?
> 
> "It's colorful and innocent, which is something I don't have in my life," the 26-year-old Sam's Club worker said. "I like the community away from the show."



4. Profit


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 2, 2012)

Light Warrior said:


> And that's coming from a guy whose hair looks like the tip of a penis. :amazed



Swing and a miss.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2012)

I never understood this, are they sexually attracted to the ponies?


----------



## Light Warrior (Jul 2, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I never understood this, are they sexually attracted to the ponies?



The majority of us aren't. We can like a show without being sexually aroused by it.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its a funny show.
> 
> For example how Pinkie Pie was chasing Rainbow Dash like Pepe Le Pew.
> Then you have the epic rage moments when Fluttershy, Rarity and Twilight just loose their cool.
> ...


Zacora?

You mean the token black Zebra character


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

When I see the arts produced by the bronies, I think we could sell them weird MLP products.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2012)

Le Male, what the fuck dude?


----------



## Gin (Jul 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its a funny show.
> 
> For example how Pinkie Pie was chasing Rainbow Dash like Pepe Le Pew.
> Then you have the epic rage moments when Fluttershy, Rarity and Twilight just loose their cool.
> ...


This is a very good summary of the show's appeal.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Le Male, what the fuck dude?



I want to do business on MLP license. I study what the bronies like...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2012)

Why post that shit though? That just...seems suspect...


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why post that shit though? That just...seems suspect...



I'm wondering how Le Male got an image of Gaiash and Sauf at the same time...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why post that shit though? That just...seems suspect...



I post things like this for this kind of reaction.



> Le Male, what the fuck dude?



Man, these bronies can go far. I don't try to understand them but seriously, you could make money if you sell them anything branded MLP.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Bronies are just repackaged furries. Except even furries aren't this adamant about forcing other people to watch their shitty show.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## baconbits (Jul 2, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Lol, why get involved if you think it's a pointless convo?



Who the heck knows.  There aren't many interesting threads today.

But I am amazed at how intensely you MLP fans get when you defend this show.  Yes, it's creepier than Michael Jackson in a nursery (rest in peace) but its certainly interesting and raises larger questions.

For example, how does Le Male find all these disturbing images and what does it say about his pscyhology?  Is the show really as good as the MLP people say it is?  Does this speak to the change in traditional gender roles?  And how did you get recruited into watching this stuff?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

I use google image and write "MLP weird" or "Bronies".

What it say about my psychology ? I like to disturb people with such images.


Ahahahah my psychology...


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 2, 2012)

I sincerely hope someone tries to burn down this convention.

*KILL IT. KILL IT WITH FIRE.*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

ITT: Stop liking what I don't like.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jul 2, 2012)

Neo Arcadia said:


> I sincerely hope someone tries to burn down this convention.
> 
> *KILL IT. KILL IT WITH FIRE.*



Ironic that you should wish such a thing. One of the light fixtures caught on fire during the convention and everyone had to evacuate. It was a minor incident, but still, it makes one wonder... did one of you haters do this? 

lol j/k 



> Bronies are just repackaged furries. Except even furries aren't this adamant about forcing other people to watch their shitty show.


The reason most people hate the show and judge those of us who like it is because they've never seen it. Those who actually do give in tend to have one of two reactions:

Worst case scenario: Eh, still not my cup of tea, but it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. I can see why people like it, at least.

Best case scenario:  *shits rainbows*

All this "KILL IT WITH FIRE, BRONIES ARE PEDOPHILES, RARARAR!" idiocy is the result of ignorance of what the show is even about. No, I'm not encouraging you to watch the show, but don't call it shitty if you've never seen it. Just try to ignore it like I try to ignore Jersey Shore.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 2, 2012)

Lots of butthurt throughout this thread.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Mmmmmh, what happen if I write "MLP butt" on google image....


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Bronies are just repackaged furries. Except even furries aren't this adamant about forcing other people to watch their shitty show.


Says the guy with the football image in his signature. I've seen how extreme that fanbase gets. Brawls over the result of a match, constant teasing of anyone who supports a rival team, the threats made towards referees, using songs that have nothing to do with football as football songs.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to hate MLP with a passion but slowly 2 of my friends converted me and I realised I was being a narrow minded idiot seeing as I watch shit like Naruto, a japanese kids show. The show was actually pretty awesome once I gave it a chance, the characters just ooze personality. Reminded me of old school CN.

This thread:


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 2, 2012)

^CN actually has good stuff nowadays.

I never saw the appeal to mlp its ok  but cant be compared with epic cartoons like regular show and that reboot of thunder cats


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 2, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> I used to hate MLP with a passion but slowly 2 of my friends converted me and I realised I was being a narrow minded idiot seeing as I watch shit like Naruto, a japanese kids show. The show was actually pretty awesome once I gave it a chance, the characters just ooze personality. Reminded me of old school CN.
> 
> This thread:
> Shit Pony image macro


Stop using Naruto to support your love for other shows. (One fucking show has blood and shit the other ones pretty much for kids)

Jesus, its not like your reading Doraeman or watching Hello Kitty.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> If I see grown men, professional men, acting like they're five-year-olds, then I will exercise my right to chastize them.  Spare me the postmodernism.  Age isn't just a number.


Who makes these factors by which criticism is validated?  Suuuch a shitstorm.


OmniOmega said:


> Stop using Naruto to support your love for  other shows. (One* fucking show has blood and shit *the other ones pretty  much for kids)


...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Really ? Did you just use that as a way of making football fandom look bad ?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Naruto is pretty much for kids same with one piece.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

And you're calling that girly ? Really ? A brony ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd got to a Spongebob or Hamtaro con  if they ever had those


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 2, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Stop using Naruto to support your love for other shows. (One fucking show has blood and shit the other ones pretty much for kids)
> 
> Jesus, its not like your reading Doraeman or watching Hello Kitty.



lol, u mad?
The show is just another cartoon that can be enjoyed by all ages. No ones forcing you to watch it tough guy.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> And you're calling that girly ? Really ? A brony ?


If you continue you'll see Alex points out his songs aren't exactly manly either but he doesn't pretend they are. Singing "I'm forever blowing bubbles" in that deep footballer voice however...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 2, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> ....we need to work this.
> 
> There is also MLP sextoys and an adult MLP calandar for 2012-2013.



I didn't really know anything about this MLP stuff until news started coming out about it. MLP used to be something your little sister grew out of by 8 or 9. They were little toys that had hair IIRC, girls liked to comb it or something. Suddenly out of nowhere there is a TV show and adult men are into it.

Then I see stuff like this. So it's something sexual with horses... really?


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 2, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> lol, u mad?
> The show is just another cartoon that can be enjoyed by all ages. No ones forcing you to watch it tough guy.



Why would I be mad?

Why am I a tough guy?

Stop being stupid, nobody said you couldn't watch it. 

I'm fucking saying stop comparing it to shows like Naruto and Bleach. You'd have better luck comparing it to fucking Adventure Time or The Regular Show. They're not the same thing at all.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> If you continue you'll see Alex points out his songs aren't exactly manly either but he doesn't pretend they are. Singing "I'm forever blowing bubbles" in that deep footballer voice however...



And what does that prove ?


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I didn't really know anything about this MLP stuff until news started coming out about it. MLP used to be something your little sister grew out of by 8 or 9. They were little toys that had hair IIRC, girls liked to comb it or something. Suddenly out of nowhere there is a TV show and adult men are into it.
> 
> Then I see stuff like this. So it's something sexual with horses... really?



Careful dude...growing out of things might be seen as bad by some.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> And what does that prove ?


That you can't judge everyone who likes something by the more notable sides of the fanbase. The point behind me bringing up songs football fans turn into team anthems that have no connection to football at all is that to a fan of that song who doesn't like football hearing it used like that to them ruins the meaning of the song.


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2012)

Marshmallow pony buttholes.

[YOUTUBE]grU8PPKP1Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 2, 2012)

^ Oh God, wtf man. Disgusting even if trolling


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> That you can't judge everyone who likes something by the more notable sides of the fanbase. The point behind me bringing up songs football fans turn into team anthems that have no connection to football at all is that to a fan of that song who doesn't like football hearing it used like that to them ruins the meaning of the song.



But  I can judge everyone who is dumb enough to define themselves by a show that they watch. Doesn't matter if they call themselves Bronies or Whovians, it's retarded either way.

Btw, if you're offended about the whole football songs thingy, you're gonna lose your shit when you discover medleys or remixes


----------



## Island (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> It's not just acting your age, it's growing up.  *Can't have Spaghetti'os for dinner forever* when you're a grown man with a family just because you like it over Chicken Tarragon.  Ironic to see you quote CS Lewis.


Hey. Hey. Don't diss Spaghetti'Os. They're some good shit.


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2012)

Island said:


> Hey. Hey. Don't diss Spaghetti'Os. They're some good shit.





Totally read it in his voice


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2012)

Maturing and growing up does not require specific media intakes.  Nor does it require specific types of themes or styles.  That's the funny thing about media, all kinds of people watch The Price Is Right.  And all kinds of people do not watch it.


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Jul 2, 2012)

and of course the obligatory :


----------



## WT (Jul 2, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Right, because it's impossible that television shows are enjoyed by someone outside of their target audience. Especially since the show was made to be watched by children *and their parents*. If a mother can watch it with her daughter and genuinely enjoy it, then why can't a guy watch it with other guys?



Because its gay


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I didn't really know anything about this MLP stuff until news started coming out about it. MLP used to be something your little sister grew out of by 8 or 9. They were little toys that had hair IIRC, girls liked to comb it or something. Suddenly out of nowhere there is a TV show and adult men are into it.
> 
> Then I see stuff like this. So it's something sexual with horses... really?



I could say the same shit about transformers. Those were some toys kids played with when they were 6, now there's movies and suddenly adult men are into it.

As for the sexual stuff Le Male posts, you can find that for *everything*, it's called Rule 34. If it exists, there's porn of it. Show me a single fandom of more than a dozen people that has not produced pornography.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, but Transformer fans don't call themselves Transformonies and pester people into liking it.


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2012)

My actual opinion on MLP fans is: don't shove your fucking fandom in my face, and don't try to justify it if nobody asked you to, and I won't bother you about it.

Unfortunately MLP fans, along with Homestuck fans, are guilty of this to a much larger degree than other manboy stuff like power rangers, Kim Possible, and yes, anime. They continually link me that fucking video of the blue pony doing a really fast dive bomb and asking 
"ISN'T THAT AWESOME

I CAN GIVE YOU DOWNLOAD LINKS BRO"

Although I'll say I've not been put off by a single NF MLP fan.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 2, 2012)

Woohoo, BronyCon's finally here!

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah, but Transformer fans don't call themselves Transformonies and pester people into liking it.



Yes,        this.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> My actual opinion on MLP fans is: don't shove your fucknig fandom in my face, and don't try to justify it if nobody asked you to, and I won't bother you about it.
> 
> Unfortunately MLP fans, along with Homestuck fans, are guilty of this to a much larger degree than other manboy stuff like power rangers, Kim Possible, and yes, anime. They continually link me that fucking video of the blue pony doing a really fast dive bomb and asking
> "ISN'T THAT AWESOME
> ...



Fuck you bronies, you made me agree with the loli fan


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah, but Transformer fans don't call themselves Transformonies and pester people into liking it.



How is having a convention pestering people?


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Fuck you bronies, you made me agree with the loli fan



Y'want to maybe take that back?

'cuz, you know, I'm not a loli fan, and I don't think you'd appreciate it if I went around calling you a pony fucker.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Y'want to maybe take that back?
> 
> 'cuz, you know, I'm not a loli fan, and I don't think you'd appreciate it if I went around calling you a pony fucker.



Dunno, just saw the loli sig



Saufsoldat said:


> How is having a convention pestering people?



It's more about the general behaviour of bronies rather than them having a convention


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> But  I can judge everyone who is dumb enough to define themselves by a show that they watch. Doesn't matter if they call themselves Bronies or Whovians, it's retarded either way.


Embracing a fandom name doesn't mean you define yourself by that fandom. It simply means that as a fan you embrace the term used for the fanbase. It's no different than fandom names for singers and bands or even entire genres.



Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah, but Transformer fans don't call themselves Transformonies and pester people into liking it.


Again you're assuming all bronies pester people into liking the show. I don't, in fact I have a few friends who don't really care for the show and I don't even try recommending it and likewise they don't mock me for liking a show that they don't.

As for the Transformers fans not having a fandom name I'm sure someone could come up with a good one.



Elim Rawne said:


> It's more about the general behaviour of bronies rather than them having a convention


You mean like the general behaviour of football fans? The behaviour that is most notable is not the behaviour of the entire fandom.


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2012)

baconbits said:


> Who the heck knows.  There aren't many interesting threads today.







baconbits said:


> But I am amazed at how intensely you MLP fans get when you defend this show.  Yes, it's creepier than Michael Jackson in a nursery (rest in peace) but its certainly interesting and raises larger questions.



The only reason we defend ourselves so adamantly is because as a fandom, we get stigmatized just as harshly if not more so. We like a show that was initially directed at girls generally below the age of 10 to 12 or so. That doesn't mean we should be branded as immature and childish people who have no idea about life, which is what Bronies are often accused of.

There's nothing wrong with liking any kind of show. Following a certain type of media shouldn't be an indication of how grown up and adult you are as a person.



baconbits said:


> For example, how does Le Male find all these disturbing images and what does it say about his pscyhology?  Is the show really as good as the MLP people say it is?  Does this speak to the change in traditional gender roles?  And how did you get recruited into watching this stuff?



Lol recruited 

I simply decided to give it a short after a member here I'm familiar with and hold great respect for suggested it to me, so I decided to give it a shot and guess what! I liked it! I was never forced into it in the first place, but most people here seem to think Bronies try to force their fandom on others but I hardly see that. Not around here at least, and I think that's still a good indication considering there's an ample fanbase for MLP on NF.



Gaiash said:


> Says the guy with the football image in his signature. I've seen how extreme that fanbase gets. Brawls over the result of a match, constant teasing of anyone who supports a rival team, the threats made towards referees, using songs that have nothing to do with football as football songs.



People literally stole a train station in Naples over football once. I doubt MLP fans will ever do such a thing


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Dunno, just saw the loli sig





You should probably type "loli" into google, turn off safesearch, and educate yourself

Just watch out for the FBI. Or the gendarmes or whatever.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

You guys are so funny.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 2, 2012)

Some people like anime and manga, others like magical ponies.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Embracing a fandom name doesn't mean you define yourself by that fandom. .



Yes, it does.




> Again you're assuming all bronies pester people into liking the show. I don't, in fact I have a few friends who don't really care for the show and I don't even try recommending it and likewise they don't mock me for liking a show that they don't.



Oh good, a small minority doesn't pester people. That's really good.



> As for the Transformers fans not having a fandom name I'm sure someone could come up with a good one.


But they didn't.They're not retarded or try to be ironic


> You mean like the general behaviour of football fans? The behaviour that is most notable is not the behaviour of the entire fandom.



General behaviour of football fans ? Like standing side by side with someone because you're fans of the same team ? Like having fun ?
Don't compare football with MLP. In most cases, football is actually part of the culture and tradition.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 2, 2012)

/inbthe4lock


----------



## Hunter (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2R677MV--WI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yes, it does.


Nope. I'm a brony but that's far from how I define myself.



Elim Rawne said:


> Oh good, a small minority doesn't pester people. That's really good.


It isn't a small minority. Do you think that Lauren Faust, Tara Strong and John de Lancie would embrace the fandom as much as they do if the majority was the people the people you're thinking of? No. What they embrace is the creative, accepting and all around pleasant side of the fanbase that I've had the pleasure of hanging out with.



Elim Rawne said:


> General behaviour of football fans ? Like standing side by side with someone because you're fans of the same team ? Like having fun ?


Such obvious bias. So apparently MLP fans standing side by side with people who share their interest is a minority but it's general behaviour for football fans? If you're going to claim that people who try and force MLP down people's throats are the majority of bronies then by the exact same logic I can claim the majority of football fans are the ones who's brawls are the cause of extra police standing watch whenever a football match happens.

I don't deny that parts of our fandom are awful. It's true. However as a fan I've encountered the better side of the franchise much more than those that are vocally annoying to us just as much as they are to you guys.

Why am I comparing it to football's fanbase? Because the same thing applies. When you hear about football fans it's usually about a fight. However if you know enough people who are fans it's clear that the vocal majority is not the actual majority.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Nope. I'm a brony but that's far from how I define myself.


You choose to call yourself a brony, you identify yourself as one.



> It isn't a small minority. Do you think that Lauren Faust, Tara Strong and John de Lancie would embrace the fandom as much as they do if the majority was the people the people you're thinking of? No. What they embrace is the creative, accepting and all around pleasant side of the fanbase that I've had the pleasure of hanging out with.



Celebs aren't a moral compass



> I can claim the majority of football fans are the ones who's brawls are the cause of extra police standing watch whenever a football match happens.



That's exactly the reason why there are more police around the matches. That's because some of them, like the Old Firm derby , are more than a football match. Besides some fatties who do it to be cool and ironic, MLP doesn't have the same the cultural heritage


> Why am I comparing it to football's fanbase? Because the same thing applies. When you hear about football fans it's usually about a fight. However if you know enough people who are fans it's clear that the vocal majority is not the actual majority.



You must get your news from the 80s then. Football fans don't brawl as much as they do these days. People have clamped down on it. If you hear about a football brawl, it's usually the outlier from the norm.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 2, 2012)

Furries 2.0

God damn losers!


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't even understand why the show is so popular in the first place.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh god, I can't stop laughing. This picture is so.......oh my god......Bronies.....





Please bronies of NF, please, bring more funny and try to persuade us, this is normal.....


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> You choose to call yourself a brony, you identify yourself as one.


But it's only a fraction of what I like. I like all kinds of franchises and when a fandom name exists I'll use it.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 2, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> 1. Create an event for men who say they like a show marketed for girls.
> 
> 2. Women show up because its a show marketed for girls.
> 
> ...


is it bad that I'm surprise to see girls in a broniecon when the show is suppose to be aimed at then


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 2, 2012)

Reasons why people (and me) have difficulty understanding this whole Brony thing:

A.) My Little Pony is meant for girls ages 3-10
B.) Even with "creative writing" and what have you, the show is still for girls ages 3-10 that's a bit more entertaining for the parents. It isn't an ironic take of children's stories meant for adults like the recent movie Ted.
C.) With stuff like Transformers, Naruto, etc, yes they're meant for kids and yes they have much older fans that aren't considered quite as "abnormal", but these mediums have things in them (violence and explosions) that can still be seen as appealing to older males. While it's "nerdy" to like Transformers, it doesn't' come off as strange as liking something meant for little girls. Just as a man running around in a princess universe with a pink room who plays with barbies would be seen stranger then a guy who is obsessed with One Piece and cosplay's as Luffy.
D.) Fanbase can be annoying and strange with this, often sexualizing the horses. This would come off as less odd if the horses were deliberately sexualized to begin with and resembled more of a sexy human (aka the chick in Thundercats) or if the show wasn't meant for little kids.
E.) I saw 1 ep on youtube to see what the fuss was about, and it still just felt like a show meant for Nick Jr. that is meant for little girls. I mean yes, it's higher quality then some pre-schooler shows out there, but it's still that genre.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> *My actual opinion on MLP fans is:  don't shove your fucking fandom in my face, and don't try to justify it  if nobody asked you to, and I won't bother you about it.*
> 
> Unfortunately MLP fans, along with Homestuck fans, are guilty of this to  a much larger degree than other manboy stuff like power rangers, Kim  Possible, and yes, anime. They continually link me that fucking video of  the blue pony doing a really fast dive bomb and asking
> "ISN'T THAT AWESOME
> ...


Precisely where did we come in ad "shove it in everyone faces" before you decided to come in and post marshmallow pony buttholes in a vain attempt to troll?

Furthermore you see this is turning into a massive flamewar and do nothing about it.  You call yourself an admin!?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't care what they say, IT IS sexual. It is the only way to explain it





> In one survey, 33% of furries surveyed online answered that they had a "significant sexual interest in furry" and another 46% stated they had a "minor sexual interest in furry", and the remaining 21% stated they have a "non-sexual interest in furry".



Animal lovers


----------



## Gin (Jul 2, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> D.) Fanbase can be annoying and strange with this, often sexualizing the horses. This would come off as less odd if the horses were deliberately sexualized to begin with and resembled more of a sexy human (aka the chick in Thundercats) or if the show wasn't meant for little kids.


I don't believe that a large proportion of the fans do this.   Fans of other children's shows like Pokemon do similar (which is even worse in a way, considering that the Pokemon aren't even anthropomorphic), but, with the exception of this thread, I haven't encountered any MLP sexualization when searching for memes on the web or when lurking in the FC.

Every fandom has its creeps.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2012)

> Don't care what they say, IT IS sexual. It is the only way to explain it 	Quote:
> In one survey, 33% of furries surveyed online answered that they had  a "significant sexual interest in furry" and another 46% stated they  had a "minor sexual interest in furry", and the remaining 21% stated  they have a "non-sexual interest in furry".
> Animal lovers


Hi thar quote mining nice to see you again.

You've obviously an agenda so trying to explain the sheer stupidity found in this post would be pointless.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2012)

I really don't understand MLP nor all the hype around it. Maybe I need to sit down and watch a show.

From the pictures people post online I don't think it's going to be for me, way too girly and 'childish' (this coming from a massive anime fan). What they need to do is add in blood, action, killing and some Japanese and this would probably change the way people see it. Heck forget everything else just add Japanese to it and more people will fawn over it.

**


----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

I love all the criticism expect when it comes from football hooligans who love to watch bunch of boys run after a ball which has a renowned history of being produced through child labor.

I love cartoons. MLP <3


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> A.) My Little Pony is meant for girls ages 3-10


Yeah but there are plenty of franchises that are aimed at a certain age group that are popular with older fans. In fact the only difference here is the word girls. Most cartoons aimed at children between 3 and 10 with a fair amount of teen/adult fans are boy's cartoons.



Megaharrison said:


> B.) Even with "creative writing" and what have you, the show is still for girls ages 3-10 that's a bit more entertaining for the parents. It isn't an ironic take of children's stories meant for adults like the recent movie Ted.


Why would it need to be ironic? We don't like it in an ironic way.



Megaharrison said:


> C.) With stuff like Transformers, Naruto, etc, yes they're meant for kids and yes they have much older fans that aren't considered quite as "abnormal", but these mediums have things in them (violence and explosions) that can still be seen as appealing to older males. While it's "nerdy" to like Transformers, it doesn't' come off as strange as liking something meant for little girls. Just as a man running around in a princess universe with a pink room who plays with barbies would be seen stranger then a guy who is obsessed with One Piece and cosplay's as Luffy.


Well lets think about other examples than action shows. Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, Fairly OddParents, Spongebob, Ducktales, Goof Troop. Now yes you can say nostalgia has a role in still liking these shows but at the same time there are shows we grew up on that we think "why did I ever like that?" so it's not just nostalgia. I've seen episodes of these shows recently I didn't see when I was the target audience and I still enjoy them as much as I would have as a child, even more in fact due to my love of animation.



Megaharrison said:


> D.) Fanbase can be annoying and strange with this, often sexualizing the horses. This would come off as less odd if the horses were deliberately sexualized to begin with and resembled more of a sexy human (aka the chick in Thundercats) or if the show wasn't meant for little kids.


Those fans make us feel awkward too. Think yourselves lucky, we tend to get exposed to them more than you guys since in the spirit of community they're welcome at most MLP boards provided they don't go too far.



Megaharrison said:


> E.) I saw 1 ep on youtube to see what the fuss was about, and it still just felt like a show meant for Nick Jr. that is meant for little girls. I mean yes, it's higher quality then some pre-schooler shows out there, but it's still that genre.


It's not for everyone and that's fine.

For me the appeal of the show is a variety of things. Each of the mane six and Spike are unique and have their own strengths and weaknesses that their episodes will work off. The cast also do a fantastic job bringing these characters to life (Pinkie Pie and Fluttershy, two very different characters with very different voices, are both voiced by the same actress).

I'm also a big fan of animation so the style the show has is beautiful in my eyes, it suits the show perfectly being a mix of simple and detailed. I also enjoy the writing, yes it's simple and many times quite predictable but it has its charm.

Oh and I also love the songs.  is my personal favourite, partly because it's a duet between two of my favourite characters.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 2, 2012)

Eli said:


> *I love all the criticism expect when it comes from football hooligans who love to watch bunch of boys run after a ball which has a renowned history of being produced through child labor.
> *
> I love cartoons. MLP <3


When you have nothing better to post attack peoples character. 

It's obviously not only you doing this, but come on.


----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> When you have nothing better to post attack peoples character.
> 
> It's obviously not only you doing this, but come on.



Who's character am I attacking ? I know no one on this forum and my judgment is based on the football fandom and its fans. Isn't something few folks been doing ?

LEGAL.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 2, 2012)

Eli said:


> Who's character am I attacking ? I know no one on this forum and my judgment is based on the football fandom and its fans. Isn't something few folks been doing ?
> 
> LEGAL.



Ok lets just put it this way

Did you or did you not just imply Elim Rawne is a football hooligan?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> Hi thar quote mining nice to see you again.
> 
> You've obviously an agenda so trying to explain the sheer stupidity found in this post would be pointless.



No need to insult me, I don't care what you people do with animals, be it pleasuring yourself to photos or videos of them. As long as its not children I don't care, people kill animals and eat them so we can't stand on any moral ground here. However I do find your group's obsession with animals disgusting, keep your obsession to yourselves inside your own home with you own animals.


----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Ok lets just put it this way
> 
> Did you or did you not just imply Elim Rawne is a football hooligan?



Nope. It was not personal, a reference to what the football fandom embodies. Just like how "sexual pony" lovers is a reference to what MLP fandom embodies, something that has been thrown around in here way too often.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 2, 2012)

I support ponies. Love & Tolerate.

I would *love* to be able to *tolerate* this thread's blatant baiting, but I'm above this.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Eli said:


> Who's character am I attacking ? I know no one on this forum and my judgment is based on the football fandom and its fans. Isn't something few folks been doing ?
> 
> LEGAL.


It's the way you phrased it. I was using football hooligans as an example of the worst side of a fanbase and how it's not fair to judge all fans based on the worst fans. You said "it comes from football hooligans" which gives the impression you're calling the football fans posting here hooligans when they're not and to claim they are would be the same as claiming all bronies are the side of the fandom that not only annoy outsiders but fellow fans.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No need to insult me, I don't care what you people do with animals, be it pleasuring yourself to photos or videos of them. As long as its not children I don't care, people kill animals and eat them so we can't stand on any moral ground here. However I do find your group's obsession with animals disgusting, keep your obsession to yourselves inside your own home with you own animals.


I think you're confusing us with someone else. Sure said individuals can be bronies themselves but not all of us think of these characters in a sexual way. We're just fans of a TV show about a group of friends, that group of friends just happen to be animated ponies.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No need to insult me, I don't care what you people do with animals, be it pleasuring yourself to photos or videos of them. As long as its not children I don't care, people kill animals and eat them so we can't stand on any moral ground here. However I do find your group's obsession with animals disgusting, keep your obsession to yourselves inside your own home with you own animals.


 It's obvious that you do not know the first thing about furries...


We are fans of anthro's ((aka giving animals human characteristics.  Be it intelligence, a more human body/intelligence, ect ect))whether sexually or non sexually.  There's a small problem with what you are positing.

THINGS LIKE THAT DON'T FUCKING EXIST.  We cannot be "doing" anything to them assuming the furry you speak of is even a fetishist!

Zoophiles/the bestiality weirdo's on the other hand are a whole different story.  They have very little if nothing to do with us other than being that tiny minority of outcasts who like both, or that annoying thing that is linked to you that you wish would die in a volcano.


----------



## Vermin (Jul 2, 2012)

ITT: being a huge fan of MLP means you jack off to horses


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

I just like the show. Is it really that wrong to like a show that has more quality than most stuff these days?

I'm not jumping into the debate or anything. I'm just asking if it's really wrong to like a show just because you like the show. Cause I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 2, 2012)

Took it to a new whole fucking level wth...

I'd still go to take pictures of the madness.


----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It's the way you phrased it. I was using football hooligans as an example of the worst side of a fanbase and how it's not fair to judge all fans based on the worst fans. You said "it comes from football hooligans" which gives the impression you're calling the football fans posting here hooligans when they're not and to claim they are would be the same as claiming all bronies are the side of the fandom that not only annoy outsiders but fellow fans.



That was the purpose. To contrast the "repacked furries" and "sexual animals" and reducing the entirety of the MLP fandom including NF bronies to cloppers through blatant implications. 

Realistically, I don't judge that way, its not logical but this thread seems to be all about generalizing.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Honestly I kinda think it's weird that ponies gets hated on so much by people who probably watch the girly moe slice of life animes. I mean I personally see MLP as being no different. Is it just because they're anthropomorphic ponies that it's wrong? Would it be more acceptable for grown men to like the show if they were human girls in high school instead of ponies?


----------



## Glued (Jul 2, 2012)

Its sad how a fandom ruins a good show.



Megaharrison said:


> Reasons why people (and me) have difficulty understanding this whole Brony thing:
> 
> 
> E.) I saw 1 ep on youtube to see what the fuss was about, and it still just felt like a show meant for Nick Jr. that is meant for little girls. I mean yes, it's higher quality then some pre-schooler shows out there, but it's still that genre.



It gets a lot better after episode 2. A lot of the humor used in the show is based off of classic Looney Tunes. I was thinking the same thing as you, but then I watched a few more episodes and I was literally laughing while rolling on the floor. I went in thinking this is a girl's kiddie show, but I got addicted. 



Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah, but Transformer fans don't call themselves Transformonies and pester people into liking it.



You've never heard of the G1ers. Those guys continuously rage about how Generation Transformers is the best and how their childhood is getting raped in modern adaptations. They hated Transformers Animated, Hated the anime, hated Beast Wars and etc...


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its sad how a fandom ruins a good show.



I've seen this with Korra and most animu.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> You've never heard of the G1ers. Those guys continuously rage about how Generation Transformers is the best and how their childhood is getting raped in modern adaptations. They hated Transformers Animated, Hated the anime, hated Beast Wars and etc...



Those are oldfags. Every fandom has them.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

Hasbro has been accused in China of providing sloppy _working conditions_ and not slavery of child labor which football has a long history of.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Eli said:


> Hasbro has been accused in China of providing sloppy _working conditions_ and not slavery of child labor which football has a long history of.



uh huh, keep going hon



> In 2007, a workers' rights group investigated several of Hasbro's Chinese suppliers and found that, in one instance, a toy factory in China's Guangxi Province had hired 1000 junior high school students. The same group discovered other widespread labor violations, including unsafe working conditions, mandatory overtime, verbal abuse and sexual harassment of employees.



If you've worn anything from a brand, you've worn something made with child labour


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Those are oldfags. Every fandom has them.


Which was the point I was trying to make earlier. Every fandom has elements that are annoying both to outsiders and other fans.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it wrong that I laughed?


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope I did as well.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2012)

I once flew on a pony named princess celestia. That was some good weed.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2012)

I would actually go there just for the lolz.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 2, 2012)

*Fun fact:* Twilight Sparkle's VA also did the voices of Timmy Turner of the Fairly Odd Parents as well Harley Quinn in the new Batman games out now.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> *Fun fact:* Twilight Sparkle's VA also did the voices of Timmy Turner of the Fairly Odd Parents as well Harley Quinn in the new Batman games out now.


Tara Strong has a long list of voices she's done. The only time I noticed without checking with Timmy Turner and Ben Tennyson.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 2, 2012)

Bubbles from _The Powerpuff Girls_.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> *Fun fact:* Twilight Sparkle's VA also did the voices of Timmy Turner of the Fairly Odd Parents as well Harley Quinn in the new Batman games out now.



She also plays the cheerleader in lollipop chainsaw.


----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> uh huh, keep going hon



"Hasbro has no official regulatory control of these factories" 

Whatever I wear should not divert the attention of footballs child labor history.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 2, 2012)

Who cares  about child labor ? It's fucking great, you need those little fingers to properly stitch


----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

Rarity can stitch better.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Eli said:


> Rarity can stitch better.



Rarity uses illegal immigrant labor if you go by dress.mov


----------



## Spock (Jul 2, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Rarity uses illegal immigrant labor if you go by dress.mov



Rarity has no official regulatory control of these illegal immigrant.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vXNTCpM6rE&list=UUmvXfmJEtURCEtHNbMXfDqg&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Eli said:


> Rarity has no official regulatory control of these illegal immigrant.



Well that's why she got overthrown during the revolution.


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well that's why she got overthrown during the revolution.



Applejack's in a coma, Fluttershy's in an asylum, and Rainbow Dash is dead.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Applejack's in a coma, Fluttershy's in an asylum, and Rainbow Dash is dead.



haha I know. I've watched all of them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 2, 2012)

Bronies are way too sensitive.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bronies are way too sensitive.



Bitches don't know bout my card games on motorcycles in equestria.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2012)

Shoulda known this would get 200+ replies.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 3, 2012)

On the subject of "maturity" it would seem to me that when the only "reasons" you can think of for not liking or doing something aren't even your own, you've allowed other people's opinions to hold entirely too much sway in your life. 

I've worn both anime and pony shirts to work before, and yes, there is a uniform, which I wear while I'm on duty, but the rest of the time, I wear what I please. The other guys in the locker room have never said one word about it.

Then again, given that half the guys I'm changing with wear army boots and N.E.S.T. uniforms, and whose job consists of 6-8 hours of pretending to fight Decepticons for tourists, I think most of them know they have no margin to make fun of my Rainbow Dash t-shirt in the first place. 

Assuming they even care to, and assuming I even cared if they did.

After 8 years in Retail Hell, and 5 years in that zoo, my current job feels like a paid vacation. I had forgotten what it felt like to genuinely enjoy myself at work, and I'm still surprised sometimes to find myself smiling and laughing with people for real. The way I figure it, any job where I can be outside humming "Winter Wrap-Up" while directing traffic isn't such a bad gig. Instead of holding grudges, I'm beginning to think those bastards actually did me favor firing me earlier this spring despite all the troubles I went through in between jobs.

Either that, or the magic friendship is beginning to rub off on me. 



baconbits said:


> For example, how does Le Male find all these disturbing images and what does it say about his pscyhology?



Not as much as you might think. It's no great secret that there's a Furry Faction in Pony fandom (but there are Furries for every cartoon that ever featured animal characters, so...), and even an innocent Google search, without even mentioning furries or parings, will still turn up stuff like that.



baconbits said:


> Is the show really as good as the MLP people say it is?



It's all in the eye of the beholder. I'll admit, it took a couple episodes for me to warm up to it, but once I did kept on watching and was repeatedly impressed with what I saw. On the other hand, one of my best friends tried to watch a couple episodes, but just couldn't get into it, but we're still bros, and I'll give him props for actually giving it a chance.

I can't speak for everypony, but I gave up evangelism when I walked away from religion. Much like with music, I don't expect everyone to be into the same things. If someone asks me, I'll tell them why I like the show, but I've never pushed it on anyone, and wouldn't want to.



baconbits said:


> Does this speak to the change in traditional gender roles?



Probably. Even the show's creator, Lauren Faust, wrote a couple articles about it, among others, detailing her own childhood experience with "girl's" toys and shows in particular, and children's shows in general. About how bland and boring she found shows in her own demographic, and often making up her own stories and stuff as a girl, including, if I recall, the original MLP toys. About how she wanted to make a girl's show with personality and substance, and how she wants to make children's shows that parents and older siblings can watch with kids that won't make them feel like they're losing an IQ point a second while watching. (She's also a former Powerpuff Girls staff member, along with some of the other writers and voice actors in FiM, so she's no stranger to writing and producing comedy that appeals to both children and adults with the same split-level jokes.) In-show, besides the largely gender-defined roles of "mother" or "father" and "brother" or "sister", there are no gender-specific roles, and ponies do what they do for their own reasons.



baconbits said:


> And how did you get recruited into watching this stuff?



I was bribed. With donuts. 

At least for the first couple episodes. The fourth episode (we actually watched the entire first season in original order) -- "Applebuck Season" -- was the tipping point, where I started watching because I wanted to see if they could keep it up, and my own self-consciousness about watching a bunch of cartoon ponies melted away at the realization that I simply liked it for what it was.

I've noticed that a lot of Bronies' stories have similar beginnings.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Does the common hater see bronies as being like this?


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I'm fond of ponies. I stopped being scared of venturing outside of my own demographic a long time ago, so it wasn't really surprising when I found it entertaining.

Bronycon's a little too far away from me though. I'm not really social enough for conventions anyhow. :33


Amatsu said:


> Does the common hater see bronies as being like this?


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 3, 2012)

> Not as much as you might think. It's no great secret that there's a  Furry Faction in Pony fandom (but there are Furries for every cartoon  that ever featured animal characters, so...), and even an innocent  Google search, without even mentioning furries or parings, will still  turn up stuff like that.


Furries, liking a show about anthro's!?

Say it isn't so.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 3, 2012)

Nah they see them more as being like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KQ7bmbN8H8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

Shit's creepy, man.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 3, 2012)

The vid that was just posted?

If so I agree.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/guys-little-pony-gather-bronycon-160957992.html
> 
> wtf is this shit?



You haven't heard?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjBidy8xfzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

I swear, "Ben Tennyson" knew he was starting a shitstorm with this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2012)

So many damn bronies at AX. 

Yet they were still outnumbered by the Homestuck cosplayers.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Hardly newsworthy, conventions exist for almost any fandom.



Check these out:



. . .

I was about to post more, but it would only be acceptible in the Konoha Bathhouse tbh


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So many damn bronies at AX.
> 
> Yet they were still outnumbered by the Homestuck cosplayers.



Im so glad other NF people were there.  Tried to start a meetup, but not enough people were interested.  I'll do something bigger next year, like a free byob party or games to win prizes.

Thats also news; the X-Games and Anime Expo gathered a crowd so big the area was sealed off.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 3, 2012)

The problem with any fandom is when they take the thing they like and turn it into a lifestyle, instead of just being that fun show to watch. Bronys, unforunately, crossed that line a long time ago.

This is also made worse by the fact that:

- They like something that contains stereotypical girly stuff. In all honesty, I've seen this "creepy" level of devotion in a lot of fandoms (Naruto, furries, moe anime, sci-fi shows), but those people at least fit into the target demographic.

- The creepy part of the brony fandom is much more out into the open. I've heard far too much stuff about pony rule 34 than I would like. Then of course you have the fact that a lot of bronys feel the need to put their hobby into every facet of their lives, so it's impossible to ignore.

I feel sorry for the more sensible fans to end up associated with the extremes, but not much they can do about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2012)

> Im so glad other NF people were there. Tried to start a meetup, but not enough people were interested. I'll do something bigger next year, like a free byob party or games to win prizes.
> 
> Thats also news; the X-Games and Anime Expo gathered a crowd so big the area was sealed off.



I got my industry pass last minute, so I only went for two days to cover a few events. Crowded as hell and LA Live was inaccessible due to X Games. Who's bright idea was it to schedule a con the same time as the X Games? 

Half-naked girls cosplaying and drunk skateboarders sound like mass sexual assault waiting to happen.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> ^Hammer I will make sure you never have kids, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Age isn't just a number and to be frank, there is a time where you do have to mature in your tastes to some degree.  I like Ren and Stimpy but there's also a time where I realized my tastes also have to mature to other realms.  MLP skates the edge with this given how once or twice you can get an adult joke in there like Spongebob or Regular Show did, so it's why I have a more tolerant attitude toward bronies.  But seriously, if I saw people watching Hamtaro at 30 since I once saw it around the same age as you, I wouldn't find it acceptable since it doesn't even bother to try to appeal to an older audience.  MLP tries.  Any show that doesn't do this and you're not in the presence of children is very suspect.



Okay, Ren & Stimpy was the begining of degenerative UGLY cartoons.  Animators never had to put detail into beauty as much as they did back in the 1930's when cartoons were so new that it took a lot of money to produce.  People made even a simple 10 minutes look like a million dollar painting.  Now you have this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110804210550/fantendo/images/f/f4/Ren_stimpy.jpg




or this abomonation

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_T8OZ9JVoFn4/TBYqnVT3dmI/AAAAAAAAAAc/gqJ8uxTXNIE/s1600/Power_Puff_Girls_wallpaper_by_jessrah.png





But Powerpuff fans are typically Pony fans because they like the style.

Maybe it has to do with the round circles 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-IfnHIsaZk5M/T7jASTl2ElI/AAAAAAAACyw/mJdboIDx5nQ/s1600/free_walt_disney_mickey_mouse_wallpaper.jpg


  that attract a well varied audience and is a secret to success.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Bronies remind me of these guys.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, this many pages already? This is ridiculous... There're more important articles which have gotten barely 2-3 pages.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 3, 2012)

This is important.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> This is important.



Yeah. If they get rid of My Little Pony, maybe I'll stop mistaking Twilight Sparkle cosplayers for Stocking cosplayers.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the show, but I agree that there is a good percentage of the fandom that takes shit waaaaaay too far.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 3, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah, but Transformer fans don't call themselves Transformonies and pester people into liking it.



*cough* Trekkies *cough*


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Sorry Mael but this is where I draw the line. Growing up is a load of crap. You watch what you like, you read what you like and you eat what you like.
> 
> I'm 23. My age is nothing more than how long I've been on this planet. Sure I've gotten more mature as I've gotten older but I don't see why I should stop liking something because of my age. If I think something is good then I like it regardless of if it's aimed at 5 year olds, teenagers or people in their 20s or older.
> 
> ...



You have good taste!  Also, the 90's Spiderman had great storytelling.



Saufsoldat said:


> I really don't understand what your argument has to do with childishness or age.
> 
> Game of Thrones is arguably a show for grownups, does that mean it's appropriate to carry your fandom into a professional environment? LARPing is for adults, that still doesn't make it any more acceptable at work than dressing up as some child cartoon.
> 
> Your arguments about "kids stuff" are interchangeable with "adult stuff", so I must deduce that they have nothing to do with adults acting like children.



This is a great point.  A lecture I went to had the speaker dressed in bizzare clothes, and I could not help but judge her because she was in a professional environment dressed in a costume I could not describe better then clown-dress cosplay.  She explained she was dressed like that to get our attention.  It was not a fandom, just a theater (as in on stage) dress she bought in another country.



MasterSitsu said:


> Bronies remind me of these guys.



I can't see the picture.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah. If they get rid of My Little Pony, maybe I'll stop mistaking Twilight Sparkle cosplayers for Stocking cosplayers.



My friend made the same mistake.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> My friend made the same mistake.



It took me years to be able to tell all the Bridgets apart from the Rosettes and now I gotta deal with this.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 3, 2012)

Password is fluttershy

Documentary on Bronies


----------



## Poison (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, Idk.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread has succeeded in persuading me to download season one of MLP.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Yes, I'm fond of ponies. I stopped being scared of venturing outside of my own demographic a long time ago, so it wasn't really surprising when I found it entertaining.
> 
> Bronycon's a little too far away from me though. I'm not really social enough for conventions anyhow. :33
> 
> No. I'd imagine the common hater sees bronies as something that isn't _incredibly fucking awesome_.



...True but I was going by the context of Brock's character in that abridged parody considering his opinions on BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDING.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that documentary was creepy. That Adam guy in particular needs to see a therapist.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Not all of us are like these guys


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2012)

I rather enjoy some of their cosplay


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That Adam guy in particular needs to see a therapist.



Something that could be said for the majority shown in the film. :S


----------



## Syed (Jul 3, 2012)

^I like the Rainbow Dash one. 

I'm fine with this.

Not with this. 
V


----------



## Karsh (Jul 3, 2012)

I used to like my little ponies, as in toys I used to play with oustide with my friends


Then I turned 12



Spartan1337 said:


> Wow, this many pages already? This is ridiculous... There're more important articles which have gotten barely 2-3 pages.



well what do you expect from NF



This place isn't what it used to be, I should just move on


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Syed said:


> ^I like the Rainbow Dash one.
> 
> I'm fine with this.
> 
> ...



>grabs gun
>points at own head

I don't feel like living on this planet anymore.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jul 3, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> *cough* Trekkies *cough*


If Star Trek fans call themselves Trekkies, then what do Transformers fans call themselves? :amazed

...

That's right, Formies! Hurray for ruining the joke!


----------



## Syed (Jul 3, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> >grabs gun
> >points at own head
> 
> I don't feel like living on this planet anymore.



This is what happens when a fandom takes it to a whole new level. Similar to fans of One Piece taking male characters being drawn as female characters (vice versa) and putting them in numerous sexual circumstances. 





Just plain weird.

Also love the amount of pages this thread generated. This topic hits close to home for some people here.


----------



## Gin (Jul 3, 2012)

Syed said:


> This is what happens when a fandom takes it to a whole new level. Similar to fans of One Piece taking male characters being drawn as female characters (vice versa) and putting them in numerous sexual circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't always have a problem with this either.


----------



## Syed (Jul 3, 2012)

Gin said:


> I don't always have a problem with this either.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2012)

Comes into thread. Sees this.

Wat do?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2012)

hahaha

didn't read the thread



ponies ftw !



also @ OP : MLP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ben 10



/brohoof 
/)(\


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I rather enjoy some of their cosplay
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Yes, If i'm a guy, I will brony away for my girlfriend


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Syed said:


> This is what happens when a fandom takes it to a whole new level. Similar to fans of One Piece taking male characters being drawn as female characters (vice versa) and putting them in numerous sexual circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DO NOT FORGET THIS LINK!  I never knew femUssopp was so sexy!  Don Flaming*a* is delicious as well.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Password is fluttershy
> 
> Documentary on Bronies



Is all I have to see the introduction to get the whole doc?  I'm going to take a chance and say I have seen the whole doc (_first two minutes_)






What do you call someone who is not a fan of the work of Laura Faust (at all), but is a fan (somewhat) of bronys?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 3, 2012)

I have yet to see one reason for why liking a certain show means my entire existence has to revolve around it.

It doesn't.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> Then I certainly hope when the time comes for marriage you drop it unless you've got a partner of like mind, because I guarantee you that it won't settle well when it matters.  Plus I hope you have the good graces to keep it out of the professional environment.  Not many patent lawyers I know that dig Dora the Explorer.
> 
> Yeah I'm old-fashioned but that's where I draw the line.  Your tastes should mature with age to where you can watch and enjoy greater exposure to more adult themes.



I am not going to read through this whole thread, but Mael as someone who has been to the Warhammer 40k fanclub several times i just wanted to remind you that you read books about Orks in space flyig around the universe in their makeshift ships beating up Space Elves and two meters high Human supersoldiers which are based on a boardgame with little plastic soldiers.

So... what was your point again?


----------



## Mael (Jul 3, 2012)

Slice said:


> I am not going to read through this whole thread, but Mael as someone who has been to the Warhammer 40k fanclub several times i just wanted to remind you that you read books about Orks in space flyig around the universe in their makeshift ships beating up Space Elves and two meters high Human supersoldiers which are based on a boardgame with little plastic soldiers.
> 
> So... what was your point again?



And you don't bother to read the ugliness in the center of the lore.  Jesus Slice, you only play the tabletop and you don't even read or play any of the other games/media involved so it renders your point sorta moot.  Cursing, nudity, buckets of violence...and that equates children's shows to 40K?  Also, do we have Warhammernies?  Is the game meant for kids the way Tinkerbell's media is?  I don't even play the tabletop like you.  I've read the books or play the games.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2012)

Just because 40k is filled with grimdark and violence it doesnt make the setting less silly.

Also "No Warhammernies":


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> And you don't bother to read the ugliness in the center of the lore.  Jesus Slice, you only play the tabletop and you don't even read or play any of the other games/media involved so it renders your point sorta moot.  Cursing, nudity, buckets of violence...and that equates children's shows to 40K?  Also, do we have Warhammernies?  Is the game meant for kids the way Tinkerbell's media is?  I don't even play the tabletop like you.  I've read the books or play the games.


Cursing, nudity, and buckets of violence is about as childish as any children's show. The genuinely mature wouldn't need such obvious overcompensation as a means of entertainment. Indeed, a children's cartoon laced with more adult humor and innuendo carries a more mature air. 

And don't even get me started on table-top role-players. This is the pot trying to call out the kettle.


----------



## Mael (Jul 3, 2012)

Slice said:


> Just because 40k is filled with grimdark and violence it doesnt make the setting less silly.
> 
> Also "No Warhammernies":



Ok...so there's a model ork and a big tabletop and cosplay that goes along with the demographic the game's appealing to.  What's your point all of a sudden?  I think you missed the point.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> And you don't bother to read the ugliness in the center of the lore [...]
> 
> Cursing, nudity, buckets of violence and that equates children's shows to 40K?[...]
> 
> I don't even play the tabletop like you.  I've read the books or play the games.



Mael i like you and more often agree with you than not (well about the fluff stuff i actually do know something about) but you are simply wrong this time.

You cant ignore the silly in 40k and say "but i only enjoy the hard scifi brutality included in it" and then judge people that watch MLP because they say they ignore the girlish stuff and enjoy it for the looney tunes references or great animation or voice acting.

Basically they are doing the same thing as you, just for another hobby.





Le Petit Mort said:


> And don't even get me started on table-top role-players. This is the pot trying to call out the kettle.



For the record i have seen several episoded of MLP and play tabletop and rpg's. I'm just trying to make a point that there is basically no difference in the fandom.


Oh and 40k is meant for kids, go to any gaming store near you and i bet you that a sizeable portion of the gamers there are under the age of 16.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 3, 2012)

Slice said:


> For the record i have seen several episoded of MLP and play tabletop and rpg's. I'm just trying to make a point that there is basically no difference in the fandom.


I'm saying the same. 

One can't diss the maturity of a cartoon and turn a blind eye to the ambiguous maturity of one's own hobby.


----------



## Mael (Jul 3, 2012)

Slice said:


> Mael i like you and more often agree with you than not (well about the fluff stuff i actually do know something about) but you are simply wrong this time.
> 
> You cant ignore the silly in 40k and say "but i only enjoy the hard scifi brutality included in it" and then judge people that watch MLP because they say they ignore the girlish stuff and enjoy it for the looney tunes references or great animation or voice acting.
> 
> ...



Shaun of the Dead had silly but it was meant to be mature.  40K drifted to that too in the realm of gaming.

I don't see your point, since those two are different in demographic and only one produces the rabid fandom that has people calling into question whether grown men should indulge in it.  I don't even hate MLP but I recognize that it's supposed to be geared to young girls.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> I don't see your point, since those two are different in demographic and only one produces the rabid fandom that has people calling into question whether grown men should indulge in it.  I don't even hate MLP but I recognize that it's supposed to be geared to young girls.



Ok one more thing before my lunchbreak is over:

Lets make a small experiment, for a moment pretend you have never heard of 40k before. Not a single thing. Nada.
Then you see a picture of those two guys and someone tells you: "A those? These are Space Marines, genetically engineered supersoldiers that defend the forces of mankind against evil versions of themselves, Space Orks and Elves and an ancient race that turned themselves into robots"



You, as a person that now has never heard of anything related to Warhammer, would you really think that this is something that "grown men should indulge in" as you say?


----------



## Mael (Jul 3, 2012)

Slice said:


> Ok one more thing before my lunchbreak is over:
> 
> Lets make a small experiment, for a moment pretend you have never heard of 40k before. Not a single thing. Nada.
> Then you see a picture of those two guys and someone tells you: "A those? These are Space Marines, genetically engineered supersoldiers that defend the forces of mankind against evil versions of themselves, Space Orks and Elves and an ancient race that turned themselves into robots"
> ...



I don't see how orks, elves, and armored knights of the future transcend into the magic of love and friendship with rainbows and preteen humor, so I don't see an issue with grown men going into it.  And it's not "should" indulge, but "can" indulge with a degree of normalcy.  Guys dressed up as Hamtaro characters give off a different impression.  They're no longer geeks.  They're something worse.


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2012)

why are we comparing men with guns and armor to ponies?


----------



## Mael (Jul 3, 2012)

hammer said:


> why are we comparing men with guns and armor to ponies?



I have...no clue really.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2012)

To someone that knows nothing about the background it is the same, believe me.
I have lost count on how many occasions i had to argue with people about me beeing into this hobby as someone who will turn 30 later this year.

And more often than not they try to justify it with "So you started it in 1996 and then it just kinda stuck?"


----------



## hammer (Jul 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> I have...no clue really.



I mean going to a con with an automatic should not= dressing up like a fucking furry.


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2012)

Light Warrior said:


> If Star Trek fans call themselves Trekkies, then what do Transformers fans call themselves? :amazed
> 
> ...
> 
> That's right, Formies! Hurray for ruining the joke!



There isn't really single a group of Transformers Fanboys that are irritating.

The G1ers and the Bayformers are the worst.

The G1ers are so single minded they say this about Optimus Primal.

Trukk not Munkey.

They threw a shitstorm when Dinobot (Beast Wars version got put the Transformers Hall of Fame).

They utterly loathed Transformers Animated.

They hated the Japanese Anime. Armada, Energon and Cybertron.

I was once flamed for liking Transformers: Robots In Disguise anime. Even though it was just slapstick humor.

Hell they should change the G1ers title to GWhiners.




The same thing is happening with the old school of My Little Pony fans who are disgruntled with the new Brony infestation putting down the old My little pony franchises.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2012)

If you watched G1 in its prime (Pun totally intended ) you would understand why the whine at times Ben.


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> If you watched G1 in its prime (Pun totally intended ) you would understand why the whine at times Ben.



I did, I'm a G1 fan and frankly they have no right to talk when G1 had an episode where Cyclonus Institutionalized Galvatron.

There were gaps in continuity. 

And frankly Megatron was an incompetent buffoon, who finally put an end to Starscream during the movie. If you get betrayed that many times, it doesn't matter how badass you are in the aniimated film.

Transformers Animated Megatron was betrayed once by Starscream, Megatron killed him. He came back to life and Megatron continued to kill him over and over again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2012)

Eh, my beef is more with Rodimus Prime.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## baconbits (Jul 3, 2012)

Gin said:


> I don't believe that a large proportion of the fans do this.   Fans of other children's shows like Pokemon do similar (which is even worse in a way, considering that the Pokemon aren't even anthropomorphic), but, with the exception of this thread, I haven't encountered any MLP sexualization when searching for memes on the web or when lurking in the FC.
> 
> Every fandom has its creeps.



Sure, every fandom has its creeps but I think that MLP fandom pushes the line in other ways.  I do think that there is something odd about liking a show meant for little girls.  If one assumes that there is no right or wrong or that there is no social norms that should be followed then we can pretend that we can like whatever we wish.  However social norms and unspoken rules exist for a reason.

Ultimately extreme fandom of any flavor tends to be the outlet of an unsocial person.  The internet has allowed people who don't conform with societal norms to socialize with others that don't conform to societal norms.  In some cases this is helpful but in many others it is destructive and people's destructive behaviors are encourages and reenforced by other insociable people.

I don't have a problem with people who like things for animation, but many people like MLP simply because it does strike other people as odd.  To me these people are the same ones that dye their hair purple and get angry when they can't get a job at a bank.  If you do something that goes against societal norms intentionally I think it is only rational to expect that people should look at you strangely.

There are some people who sexualize MLP and thinks like the Powerpuff girls.  I do think that kind of sexuality is disturbing and destructive for a healthy sexual appetite.

But some people genuinely like MLP for good reasons.  I would label these as just the common sense fans, fans the same way someone else might genuinely like watching Sesame Street when they babysit children.  Ultimately those like myself who have a rational reason for looking at the MLP fans strangely also think that most fandoms are similarly destructive.  That includes Star Wars fandoms, Star Trek fandoms, anime fandoms, video game fandoms and Warhammer fandoms.  Oddly enough I like most of the things I just mentioned, but I wouldn't want to be around the hardcore fans of any of them.  At some point the phrase "_get a life_" starts to pop into the mind.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 3, 2012)

baconbits said:


> I do think that there is something odd about liking a show meant for little girls.



It's meant for girls and their parents. In terms of age that means it's meant for anyone from the age of 4 to 50.


----------



## Roman (Jul 3, 2012)

baconbits said:


> Sure, every fandom has its creeps but I think that MLP fandom pushes the line in other ways.  I do think that there is something odd about liking a show meant for little girls.  If one assumes that there is no right or wrong or that there is no social norms that should be followed then we can pretend that we can like whatever we wish.  However social norms and unspoken rules exist for a reason.



Normality doesn't equate to rightness. You're making it sound like there's something genuinely wrong and immoral for a man to like MLP. Social norms do exist, but to come back to an argument you once made, that implies that if it was the social norm to own slaves, owning them would be correct. You of all people should know normality != right. Now I'm not saying it's justified anyone can go dress up like like Rainbow Dash or Darth Vader on the subway. There's a difference between defining the moral compass by normality and describing what is socially acceptable. Where one is objective, the other changes with the times. Someone simply liking MLP isn't not socially acceptable, nor is it wrong in any shape or form. You're simply saying it isn't right because you're following the status quo defined by labels - "it's for girls, therefore men are not allowed to follow it and those who do are society's rejects by default." That's rather short-sighted, don't you think?



baconbits said:


> Ultimately extreme fandom of any flavor tends to be the outlet of an unsocial person.  The internet has allowed people who don't conform with societal norms to socialize with others that don't conform to societal norms.  In some cases this is helpful but in many others it is destructive and people's destructive behaviors are encourages and reenforced by other insociable people.



What makes MLP any worse in this regard then? What evidence do you have for it?



baconbits said:


> I don't have a problem with people who like things for animation, *but many people like MLP simply because it does strike other people as odd*.  To me these people are the same ones that dye their hair purple and get angry when they can't get a job at a bank.  If you do something that goes against societal norms intentionally I think it is only rational to expect that people should look at you strangely.



I've not seen or heard about an MLP fan liking it just because everyone else doesn't. If such people exist, they're a very absent minority. And like I said, liking MLP by itself isn't socially unacceptable. If an employer turned down a potential candidate because that candidate liked MLP, would you say that the employer was right to do so?



baconbits said:


> There are some people who sexualize MLP and thinks like the Powerpuff girls.  I do think that kind of sexuality is disturbing and destructive for a healthy sexual appetite.



Again, that's a minority within the MLP fanbase, just as it is a minority in any other.



baconbits said:


> But some people genuinely like MLP for good reasons.  I would label these as just the common sense fans, fans the same way someone else might genuinely like watching Sesame Street when they babysit children.  Ultimately those like myself who have a rational reason for looking at the MLP fans strangely also think that most fandoms are similarly destructive.  That includes Star Wars fandoms, Star Trek fandoms, anime fandoms, video game fandoms and Warhammer fandoms.  Oddly enough I like most of the things I just mentioned, but I wouldn't want to be around the hardcore fans of any of them.  At some point the phrase "_get a life_" starts to pop into the mind.



So watching MLP is only acceptable for an adult if they're next to a child? One can't like MLP because it has something to show for itself, nor appreciate it for the message it brings to people about friendship? I like MLP precisely because of that reason. That's so unacceptable to you that it warrants discrimination?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 3, 2012)

why am i not surprised baconbits is being unnecessarily judgmental of others

zomg its a girls show so weird! naruto is a show for kids too look where you are


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 3, 2012)

Instead of watching MLP, people should invest the time to watch something of quality instead, such as GARO.



Petes12 said:


> why am i not surprised baconbits is being unnecessarily judgmental of others
> 
> zomg its a girls show so weird! naruto is a show for kids too look where you are


Why am I not surprised at the irony of your statement? He has every right to form his own view of things. And yes, even if it disagrees with your own.

Uh, there at LOTS of people on this site that no longer like Naruto or never liked it to begin with. There's way more that this forum offers beyond just Naruto stuff.


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 3, 2012)

What does this thread have so many posts?


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Alot of people have had alot to say on the subject?


----------



## baconbits (Jul 3, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> It's meant for girls and their parents. In terms of age that means it's meant for anyone from the age of 4 to 50.



It's written for children, though.  If you use that rationale we could argue that every child's show is written for adults as well, thus making the term "child's show" irrelevant.



Petes12 said:


> why am i not surprised baconbits is being unnecessarily judgmental of others
> 
> zomg its a girls show so weird! naruto is a show for kids too look where you are



Lol.  Petes12, you're not reading the entire post.  I concluded that most forms of intense fandom are odd and outside of social norms.


----------



## Roman (Jul 3, 2012)

baconbits said:


> It's written for children, though.  If you use that rationale we could argue that every child's show is written for adults as well, thus making the term "child's show" irrelevant.



And should you acknowledge my reply to you, you'll see that I asked what's wrong if an adult can appreciate something intended for children.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

The fact that it is a children's show is irrelevant to me, it is the behavior of these bronies that is so fucking weird.


----------



## impersonal (Jul 3, 2012)

MLP, WH and the rest are all kinda childish. Still it's fine to do such things  just like it's fine to have BDSM activities; myself, I kill time on a Naruto-themed forum, so I'm not going to make fun of anyone's silly past times. 

That being said, it's just like BDSM, it's a guilty pleasure, not something people should show off proudly as a _"lifestyle"_. (And yes, I'm aware that to some people BDSM is a lifestyle. And I put them and the militant bronies and furries at the same level.)

Note that this is not so much a _morally defensible_ position as it is a_ practical guideline_ for effective social interaction. Not doing it does not make you a bad person. It does significantly reduce your chances to get laid with the girl next door. _Even by association_, which is probably why most people reject bronies.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 3, 2012)

I am not 100% on the whole brony thing, but both of my roommates watch the show, and one of them is very much a Brony.  His laptop's screensaver is cycling of images of humanized ponies, often in very sexualized positions/situations.  Sure you may have a small minority of people who do this shit for Pokemon, Naruto, Final Fantasy, or whatever, but in the MLP area it's a huge pervasive thing taking up a very large portion of the fanbase from what I can tell.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

I admit I don't know what's in it, but the fact that there's an MLP thread in the bathhouse is kinda unsettling.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 3, 2012)

People calling Warhammer childish? Stupid yes, but not really childish. I mean it's no Tolstoy and prone to be extremely over-the-top/immature, but it's really not that appropriate to kids considering the type of depraved shit that goes on in the narrative. MLP or Naruto doesn't have Event Horizon-esque mind rape or being skinned alive regularly occuring.

Plus kids are stupid and liable to get themselves sick or killed by all the toxic glue and spray paint that you gotta deal with for the hobby aspect.

40k is nerdy, there's a difference between nerdy and Brony. Namely, there's a relateable and at least understandable reason why people are appealed to it. It's not cool to like Star Trek or Naruto, but society and individuals can at least understand why you like it even if they find it sad. MLP has a bizarre backdrop that's incomprehensible to many, mostly because it's a toy advertising show directed at 3-10 year old girls.

Yes, there's references and nods to adult or nostalgic things in the show. But Sesame has this as well (for instance, there was an ep that parodied Dr. Who, which the target demographic of Sesame Street wouldn't get). The key point here is the show is just made to make it watchable for adults watching it with their kids, not watchable to grown men watching it alone.

That being said yes there is clearly a difference between the crazy/sad aspergers Brony's in the above videos and people like Sauf, who probably just watches it alone and doesn't go marching around singing in pizza huts about it (or at least I hope).


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 3, 2012)

baconbits said:


> Ultimately extreme fandom of any flavor tends to be the outlet of an unsocial person.  The internet has allowed people who don't conform with societal norms to socialize with others that don't conform to societal norms.  In some cases this is helpful but in many others it is destructive and people's destructive behaviors are encourages and reenforced by other insociable people.



I would like to see a documentary years from now that follows people similar to those found in the videos posted in this thread.



baconbits said:


> Sure, every fandom has its creeps but I think that MLP fandom pushes the line in other ways.
> 
> There are some people who sexualize MLP and thinks like the Powerpuff girls.  I do think that kind of sexuality is disturbing and destructive for a healthy sexual appetite.



The sonic fandom had a forum site dedicated for people who liked to have sex with the video game characters.

I don't think the MLP fandom pushes the line yet.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 3, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> The sonic fandom had a forum site dedicated for people who liked to have sex with the video game characters.
> 
> I don't think the MLP fandom pushes the line yet.



Sonic fandom also has 10+ years on the bronies.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 3, 2012)

baconbits said:


> Lol.  Petes12, you're not reading the entire post.  I concluded that most forms of intense fandom are odd and outside of social norms.



I did read it, where your rambling (i dont mean that negatively actually) ended isn't where it started though. it's one thing to say all fandoms are a bit weird and another to say people should be looked down on for liking a 'girls' show.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The fact that it is a children's show is irrelevant to me, it is the behavior of these bronies that is so fucking weird.



Except that's the thing. Many of the fans who aren't the bronies you hate don't like being generalized and put into the same group as the ones you do hate.

Besides I kinda find it funny for anime fans to argue that bronies sexualize their show when there are quite a number of anime fans going out and buying stuff like hug pillows.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jul 3, 2012)

Why is this even news? Conventions exist, not a big deal.



Ice Cream said:


> I don't think the MLP fandom pushes the line yet.



Just give them time.




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So many damn bronies at AX.
> 
> *Yet they were still outnumbered by the Homestuck cosplayers.*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Except that's the thing. Many of the fans who aren't the bronies you hate don't like being generalized and put into the same group as the ones you do hate.
> 
> Besides I kinda find it funny for anime fans to argue that bronies sexualize their show when there are quite a number of anime fans going out and buying stuff like hug pillows.



They aren't sexualizing fucking ponies. Ponies, man. Yeah, it's creepy nonetheless, but at least it's not ponies.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They aren't sexualizing fucking ponies. Ponies, man. Yeah, it's creepy nonetheless, but at least it's not ponies.



And it's just the minority that do (as with pretty much any fandom). I'm a brony, but I sure as fuck don't get off on ponies.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

Sirius B said:


> What does this thread have so many posts?



Because Bronies are a legion.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 3, 2012)

Stark said:


> Because Bronies are a legion.



Even as a Brony, I am willing to admit to the annoying quirks the fandom has. An episode makes a reference to something, you can go find whatever was referenced on YouTube, and find the comments flooded with pony comments like "PONIES FTW" and "MLP SENT ME HERE" and whatnot. 

A bit unnecessary if you ask me.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 3, 2012)

It was just a matter of time a thread like this would be made, and I guess I shouldn't be surprised it attracts so many people either.



Seto Kaiba said:


> They aren't sexualizing fucking ponies. Ponies, man. Yeah, it's creepy nonetheless, but at least it's not ponies.




Yeah, there are likely people who do that. But what has that to do with the rest of the fandom who just want to enjoy the show? Should they have to apologize for the weird/creepy things a few of the fandom would/could do?


===

Generally, the show is written for a wide range of audiences, if they didn't want to risk older people becoming fans of the show they would have written it in a different way. 

One of the fun things is that the writers are aware of the fans and listen to feedback, often putting things in that are well known within the fandom. One of the best examples would have been Derpy. A pony which had an animation error with her eyes not being aligned in one of the first episodes. She received the name "Derpy" from the fans and  the creators started to put her in (somewhere hidden) in almost every episode. 

The biggest moment was when this pony was actually called "Derpy" in one of the episodes by another character of the main cast. The fandom loved it as it was seen as a big nod to the fans.

But shortly afterwards there were complaints from people who felt "Derpy" (in combination with the voice, clumsyness and how this pony looked with the crossed eyes) was an insult to children/offensive to children who have a (mental) handicap or disability. (Looking back, I can understand their point of view)

They changed the episode very quickly afterwards, (crossed eyes mainly corrected, more feminine voice and no "Derpy" name anymore) but the original version had already been aired.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

*Get this guy: Corey Glover*

  Skip to 1:51.  

Dave Glover

  I don't live in St. Louis, but lets get this guy to like Ponys.  Bad idea?

mfoizey@stl.emmis.com you can send him an e-mail.


----------



## baconbits (Jul 3, 2012)

Freedan said:


> And should you acknowledge my reply to you, you'll see that I asked what's wrong if an adult can appreciate something intended for children.



I don't think it is wrong to appreciate something intended for children.  Unfortunately we've moved beyond appreciating it and turned to fandom, which is different.

For example, my sister shows me excerpts of Seasame Street that parody popular songs.  I find that entertaining, yet I wouldn't put big bird in my signature and dress up like Elmo.  That's the creepy part.

And your post was good.  Far too long for me to counter it in a thread like this, though.



Petes12 said:


> I did read it, where your rambling (i dont mean that negatively actually) ended isn't where it started though. it's one thing to say all fandoms are a bit weird and another to say people should be looked down on for liking a 'girls' show.



I don't look down on them for liking a "girl" show; I look down on them for extreme fandom.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 3, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am not 100% on the whole brony thing, but both of my roommates watch the show, and one of them is very much a Brony.  His laptop's screensaver is cycling of images of humanized ponies, often in very sexualized positions/situations.  Sure you may have a small minority of people who do this shit for Pokemon, Naruto, Final Fantasy, or whatever, but in the MLP area it's a huge pervasive thing taking up a very large portion of the fanbase from what I can tell.


I doubt most people who are fans of MLP are into bestiality. In general, fanatics/extremists of *ANY* sort of like minded group or community (religious, political, racial, gender, fandom, etc) tend to be the most vocal, expressive, and attention getting. In all likelihood the situation here with MLP is no different. This unfortunately results in outside observers to make the illogical conclusion that the minority of creepy people/extremists/obnoxious people amongst the group/community thus represent ALL or most of the thinking and behaviors of people in that group/community. When in reality it is just the opposite.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I admit I don't know what's in it, but the fact that there's an MLP thread in the bathhouse is kinda unsettling.


This.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 3, 2012)

baconbits said:


> I don't think it is wrong to appreciate something intended for children.  Unfortunately we've moved beyond appreciating it and turned to fandom, which is different.
> 
> For example, my sister shows me excerpts of Seasame Street that parody popular songs.  I find that entertaining, yet I wouldn't put big bird in my signature and dress up like Elmo.  That's the creepy part.
> 
> ...



What about those that don't partake in the "Extreme Fandom" part? More casual/moderate fans, rather than hardcore fans.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 3, 2012)

baconbits said:


> It's written for children, though.



No, it is written for both children and adults. Do you want me to list all of the countless jokes that would fly over the head of 99.9% of all 10-year-olds?



> If you use that rationale we could argue that every child's show is written for adults as well, thus making the term "child's show" irrelevant.



Hardly, there are many shows that are so simplistic only children could possibly enjoy them. MLP contains pop culture references from four decades ago, you can hardly say that's "written for children", not to mention the parts of the show that were a direct reaction to bronies interacting with the creators.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

OP wanted to start up a shitstorm, and so he has.

This thread has become irrelevant, due to the incessant flamebaiting that pony-haters are subjecting us majestic bronies & pegasisters to. 

There's nothing else left here.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 3, 2012)

I still don't think this is any more newsworthy than the dozens upon dozens of animu conventions or trekkie conventions happening every year.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> I still don't think this is any more newsworthy than the dozens upon dozens of animu conventions or trekkie conventions happening every year.



You're right, in theory it shouldn't be more newsworthy than other conventions, but I guess because it has the word "pony" in it (together with the image attached to that word) many people place it on a different pedestal. (For lack of a better word)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They aren't sexualizing fucking ponies. Ponies, man. Yeah, it's creepy nonetheless, but at least it's not ponies.


Nor are a fair amount of bronies. Certainly there are those that do, but they creep us out just as much as they creep you out. As I said you're lucky, you don't get exposed to them as much as we do.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Elim Rawne said:


> Sonic fandom also has 10+ years on the bronies.



Yes, but there is a difference with Sonic. I do like Sonic (the video game) but I don't go on Sonic website or harass people with that. I don't call myself a "sonicfan" or something similar to "bronies" and yell it everywhere. I just like the game like someone can like MLP but those people that call themselves "bronies" are more simple persons that like the show. They are like a community, like a band of religious that try to convert the others.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBfz2-CKYTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They aren't sexualizing fucking ponies. Ponies, man. Yeah, it's creepy nonetheless, but at least it's not ponies.



Outside of people on 4chan I've not met many that sexualize ponies, and really I expect that kind of thing coming out of 4chan so even if I find it gross I'm not going to rally an angry mob.

I mean sure I've run into a lot of shippers, but you also see that in any fandom too. Although I don't really get the enjoyment in shipping ponies when the whole point is that they're friends, but that's beside the point. Normally I just run into people who collect the toys or watch the show.

But yeah every fandom has their Chris-chan's.

Surely I haven't come off as some kind of horse fucker right? So I can understand why others get all fired up whenever people generalize all fans into that kind of label.


----------



## Spock (Jul 3, 2012)

Is the name of the community "brony" the essence of your annoyance ? Wow. 

Shipping ponies is fun, just like playing a violent video game is.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't even read any fanfiction that has to do with shipping ponies because it's just... weird. I mean it's okay to have an OTP if you want but I don't know usually it just sounds good in name only.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Eli said:


> Is the name of the community "brony" the essence of your annoyance ? Wow.
> 
> Shipping ponies is fun, just like playing a violent video game is.



Not the name, the idea of community. And also how the "community" is promoted like religious trying to convert other people. It's like an obsession for these "bronies". Why they can't just appreciate the show without be a fanatic ? 
What I don't like with the bronies is that they use their show to troll on forums. They know not everyone like the show and they post ponies to annoy them.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

So what should the people who aren't overly zealous Bronies who treat the show as a religion be called then?


----------



## Spock (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh you mean just like this post ?  


Regardless, what's wrong with posting a quotation or whatever those pics with texts are called that just happen to include ponies when the situation calls for it ? No one seems to complain about that "I don't want to live on this planet anymore" old character yellow man thingy.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> So what should the people who aren't overly zealous Bronies who treat the show as a religion be called then?



They shouldn't have a name. Just be normal. I like Dragon ball Z and I don't need to be named as a "brony" or be member of a "horde".


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

I just thought having a moniker made it easier to identify what you like, but yeah I guess you don't really need a name.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Eli said:


> Oh you mean just like this post ?



No, something more like this.





> Regardless, what's wrong with posting a quotation or whatever those pics with texts are called that just happen to include ponies when the situation calls for it ? *No one seems to complain about that "I don't want to live on this planet anymore" old character yellow man thingy*.



what is that ?


I remember in the Caf?, it was fucking annoying, it was flooded of ponies. I don't like the show, I don't hate the show, but ponies obsession is annoying....


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

The MLP fans of NF are awesome.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> No, something more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's referring to this.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> he's referring to this.



Well, if Futurama fans start to act like a community and annoy people with futurama things and try to convert them, then, it would be exactly the same.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Well, if Futurama fans start to act like a community and annoy people with futurama things and try to convert them, then, it would be exactly the same.



I think he's saying that it's not wrong to use pony reaction images or caption meme's, and yet fans get ridiculed and called horse fuckers for even doing that.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I think he's saying that it's not wrong to use pony reaction images or caption meme's, and yet fans get ridiculed and called horse fuckers for even doing that.



Fan or obsessed ?  If people act normally with this, they won't be called "horse fuckers" or face mockery.
Blame the "bronies" obsessed by this show and the trolls. If you are honest and simply like the show, you don't need to identify yourself as a brony.


----------



## Spock (Jul 3, 2012)

Mods are asleep pic...classic <3

The only places I've seen that pic are the MLP Fc or other pony forums, sometimes in the plaza as an attempt at trolling.

How come the Diablo fans dont get the same shit we go through ? The fandom is almost like a community too yet no one seems to give them half the negative attention we receive on regular basis.

Why shouldn't we have a name ? I still haven't stumbled upon one logical justification behind that statement.

Sure the name is overgeneralizing the fandom of being males but many female fans, me included do not seem to mind being identified as bronies. 



Amatsu said:


> I think he's saying that it's not wrong to use pony reaction images or caption meme's, and yet fans get ridiculed and called horse fuckers for even doing that.



Yup, that.

Tell me Male, have you been personally victimized by any of NF bronies?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

A lot of attempts at self-assurance in this thread.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A lot of attempts at self-assurance in this thread.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Eli said:


> Mods are asleep pic...classic <3
> 
> The only places I've seen that pic are the MLP Fc or other pony forums, sometimes in the plaza as an attempt at trolling.
> 
> ...



Never heard about the Diablo fans. They never tried to convert me to be "part of the horde" and I never see them flooding or trolling with their passion. I never seen a Diablo fan. 
Just watch the show and don't act a band of fanatics.



> Yup, that.
> 
> Tell me Male, have you been personally victimized by any of NF bronies?



The NF caf? is the place I spend a lot of time and it's there I heard about MLP. It's also there that it became annoying because it was used for trolling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

A lot of attempts at self-assurance in this thread.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Fan or obsessed ?  If people act normally with this, they won't be called "horse fuckers" or face mockery.
> Blame the "bronies" obsessed by this show and the trolls. If you are honest and simply like the show, you don't need to identify yourself as a brony.



I'm just a fan. I can't call myself obsessed when I barely even take part in the fandom.

What I was referring too was how on places like 4chan just using a pony reaction image in any form is subject to you being ridiculed and labeled as just another part of the worst of the pony fandom. What the other person was saying is that a person shouldn't be instantly categorized for just using a reaction image. At least that's how I took it.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

OMG is that carlton banks?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I'm just a fan. I can't call myself obsessed when I barely even take part in the fandom.
> 
> What I was referring too was how on places like 4chan just using a pony reaction image in any form is subject to you being ridiculed and labeled as just another part of the worst of the pony fandom. What the other person was saying is that a person shouldn't be instantly categorized for just using a reaction image. At least that's how I took it.



What is 4chan ?


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jul 3, 2012)

quick, call in the airstrike!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

and why this ???


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> and why this ???



I hope it was meant to be used as a puppet.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Even regular pony fans get creeped out by that stuff, and again it's not like anime fans are any more innocent of making stuff like that.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> and why this ???



I honestly don't know what to say to this.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 3, 2012)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> I hope it was meant to be used as a puppet.



Unfortunately it wasn't.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Eli said:


> Mods are asleep pic...classic <3
> 
> The only places I've seen that pic are the MLP Fc or other pony forums, sometimes in the plaza as an attempt at trolling.



I've only seen it referencing 4chan's past and now outdated stupidity, which should be taken for granted by now.



> How come the Diablo fans dont get the same shit we go through ? The fandom is almost like a community too yet no one seems to give them half the negative attention we receive on regular basis.



Do they even have a forum? I know they must, but I'd have to go out of my way to see it.

Males liking something called _Diablo_? Say it isn't so.



> Why shouldn't we have a name ? I still haven't stumbled upon one logical justification behind that statement.



There's none. Some call DBZ fans DBZtards for good reasons, and it goes without saying that not all fans are like that.



> Sure the name is overgeneralizing the fandom of being males but many female fans, me included do not seem to mind being identified as bronies.



Despite me not going to conventions or stuff, I don't mind being called a brony, while it's a meh word I saw it as kinda inevitable from the beginning because if there's one thing the Internet loves, it's overgeneralizing. And I don't interact with so many show fans at any given time anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> and why this ???


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah remember when people said that all anime fans loved tentacle hentai porn because that's what they believed all anime to be? Just putting that out there.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Yeah remember when people said that all anime fans loved tentacle hentai porn because that's what they believed all anime to be? Just putting that out there.



Deflection. You're talking about hundreds of thousands of different media that fall under various genre. This is simply about MLP, not kids' shows.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> and why this ???



Do you realize that was a deliberate trolling attempt from the maker?

Which the fandom turned into a joke in turn.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

What more is there to say? We like the series, you don't, who cares?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not even the funniest pony cosplay.

Try to look for the "this is not even my final form" one next time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

Lots of attempts at deflection in this thread.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Deflection. You're talking about hundreds of thousands of different media that fall under various genre. This is simply about MLP, not kids' shows.



Except it's the same brand of attitude and ignorance. That's what is so annoying about it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 3, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Do you realize that was a deliberate trolling attempt from the maker?
> 
> Which the fandom turned into a joke in turn.





The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> That's not even the funniest pony cosplay.
> 
> Try to look for the "this is not even my final form" one next time.



Sorry guys, I'm not an expert on MLP. 

I just laugh how people can go far for this show made for very young girl. Appreciate a show is ok, but come on......look the picture...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Lots of attempts at deflection in this thread.



Did your post get time warped or what?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok we're just going around in circles here. The fact is the show isn't for everyone. If you don't get it that's fine, if you do get it and hate it that's also fine. However for many of us MLP is another show we love in a long list of greats. You may not agree with us on this one show but I'd rather you didn't assume that because we like it that it says something about how we are as a person.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Sorry guys, I'm not an expert on MLP.
> 
> I just laugh how people can go far for this show made for very young girl. Appreciate a show is ok, but come on......look the picture...



I know the novelty factor of an 80s ultra girly show being embraced by males can make it extra funny, but sometimes I wonder about the people taking it too far (on the hater and "brony" sides).


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Did your post get time warped or what?



I know right?

He's posted the same reply three times so far.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 3, 2012)

I think we all agree that _Psych_ is awesome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Stark said:


> I know right?
> 
> He's posted the same reply three times so far.



I honestly thought some mod had hard erased a string of posts at first.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> I honestly thought some mod had hard erased a string of posts at first.



Just stating an observation. All this has been is an attempt at deflection and self-assurance from the fandom. I mean, it's kinda funny, because I'm not really seeing the POSITIVE ATTITUDE these guys claim to have, it's a lot like one of the common perception people have of bronies: An incapability of taking criticism or anything of that sort.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2012)

Stark said:


> I think we all agree that _Psych_ is awesome.



It's alright. I liked Monk more.

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Just stating an observation. All this has been is an attempt at deflection and self-assurance from *you guys.* I mean, it's kinda funny, because I'm not really seeing the POSITIVE ATTITUDE you guys claim to have, it's a lot like the common perception: An incapability of taking criticism or anything of that sort.



Can you quote what deflection have I attempted? As far as I know I came in here to make some observations as well.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 3, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> It's alright. I liked Monk more.
> 
> Why is this thread still open?



Good


Fucking


Question


----------

